# Nunley Chittim/Holden Roofing Pasture



## BIG PAPPA

Guys, Internet service at the ranch is Hit or Miss so Here's a couple they Knocked down this weekend. We were down there this weekend and *J.Gale's *son *Braden *was the Youth Hunter from the Sword seminar hunt auction and he Is a Dead Eye'd shot as well. We (The Wife & I) Were litterally watching several deer in the 180 class range and filming our tails off. This Ranch is totally OFF THE CHARTS when it comes to Giant's walking around. Mr. Holden and Bob took a couple Giants and *Braden* killed a Great management/youth deer that has him in first place in a couple of contest.
Brett has ask to share this since the internet is horrible down there so I am glad to post it up. Truly a Ranch over the Top.
And I'll Start it... *Age & Scores anyone??????*


----------



## royboy42

Man those are some monsters, Brett and those boys do a hell of a job down there! Congrats to the hunters!


----------



## Trouthunter

Man lol...geeze!

TH


----------



## PineappleII

1) 7 1/2 166-174"
2) mature 143"
3) mature 128"

Nice Deer


----------



## jgale

I will tell you first hand that this is one first class ranch. The deer are simply amazing. Seeing 10-15 huge mature bucks every hunt is very trying one the ol trigger finger  Thanks again guys for my son's first buck and one heck of an amazing weekend. I might have spoiled him :biggrin:

If anyone gets the chance to bid or go on a youth hunt at this ranch you need to jump on it! Brett and his crew will stop at nothing until they get your child that perfect deer! I can't put into words what this hunt meant to me and my son, so all I can say is THANKS Holden family, Big Papa, Ms. Blind Date, and everyone involved in this hunt!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats JGale to you and your son looks like he got a nice one!! Props the Holden bunch for donating such a nice deer for a great cause!!:cheers:


----------



## elkhunter49

Awesome animals, thanks for posting the photo's. Congrats to the hunters, Baker


----------



## kVaV

Great pics! Is the second photo a member or a package hunt?


----------



## BretE

elkhunter49 said:


> Awesome animals, thanks for posting the photo's. Congrats to the hunters, Baker


X2........Congrats to all!


----------



## buckbuddy

Congrats!....Fine Bucks!...I kinda figured the "wide horn" Buck would get "Ground Checked" as soon as possible!!:wink:

Mark..


----------



## broadonrod

kVaV said:


> Great pics! Is the second photo a member or a package hunt?


Thanks guys! The second deer is Bob one of our members. That buck is 13 points and scored 176 and change the young mans Deer scored 148 i heard st Cola Blanca deer contest ... What a great time with great Folks at The ranch this past week !!!I'm getting some service here in the blind with a managment hunter now..Thanks again for all the replies !!! Brett


----------



## finz

Awesome bucks congrats to all,what do Mr Holden's buck measure?


----------



## nate56

Awesome bucks guys...keep the pics rolling, gotta see more...


----------



## Jfreeman

I came up with 176" on the big nine. Awesome big nasty south Texas buck


----------



## Cactus King

They killed the big 9, I'm kinda depressed about that 

Did he break 180"?

Looks like another awesome season, I know we all look forward to the opening weekend pictures from the chittum


----------



## idletime

Wow, that 9 is massive. Congrats to all involved.


----------



## Law Dog

Man those are some monsters, Congrats!


----------



## broadonrod

Jfreeman said:


> I came up with 176" on the big nine. Awesome big nasty south Texas buck


Thanks again for the replies! Your really close on that one.. The spread is wider than the main beams and is a big deduction... But the old man is happy as can be with the buck he should look great on the wall... One of our management hunters took a 22 1/2" ten point today he is on cloud nine we have 2 more guys here to try in the morning I'll send pics out to someone that can post them if they get there deer ... I still havnt seen the 2 bucks I have been looking for since last week I've been guiding hunts one of the other members is hunting a big one now but no show for 2 days... Moon, hot and green making us look a little .... Seeing lots of good bucks just not the right ones... Thanks again everyone !!! Brett


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Y'all need to give that kid some arm extensions... His knees are touching that bucks face.. LOL

Just messing with you... All great deer! Big congrats to all :cheers:


----------



## kVaV

broadonrod said:


> Thanks guys! The second deer is Bob one of our members. That buck is 13 points and scored 176 and change


Wow! That is awesome. Goes to show you how photos can fool you. I didn't have that deer anywhere near 176". Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Another Dirt Nap*

Here's a photo of a nice 10 from last night. also I heard another one got ground checked this morining.


----------



## rag3

It was a great weekend! By far my best buck ever! This weekend we hope to get a 10 1/2 year old 10 point that we passed on last year for my son.

Here are a few more pics of mine. He was hard to score in the field. I had him at low to mid 160's, but we miss judged him by a lot. By the way, I passed this deer last year and was it VERY difficult, but worth it. He added least 10 inches this year.


----------



## FREON

rag3 said:


> It was a great weekend! By far my best buck ever! This weekend we hope to get a 10 1/2 year old 10 point that we passed on last year for my son.
> 
> Here are a few more pics of mine. He was hard to score in the field. I had him at low to mid 160's, but we miss judged him by a lot. By the way, I passed this deer last year and was it VERY difficult, but worth it. He added least 10 inches this year.
> 
> View attachment 546641
> View attachment 546642
> View attachment 546643
> View attachment 546644


 Congrats....Score?


----------



## ronrob

Congrats to all the successful hunters! I know y'all are having a blast, even with the warm weather. That 9 point is so impressive. Would be hard to find a bigger 9 point anywhere. Thanks for sharing the pics and keep them coming.


----------



## jgale

Congrats again Bob! Heck of a deer for sure! I only wish we could have been there to share it with you, but glad you got him!!


----------



## sundownbrown

Great job


----------



## kVaV

rag3 said:


> Here are a few more pics of mine. He was hard to score in the field. I had him at low to mid 160's, but we miss judged him by a lot. By the way, I passed this deer last year and was it VERY difficult, but worth it. He added least 10 inches this year.
> 
> View attachment 546641
> View attachment 546642
> View attachment 546643
> View attachment 546644


Wow, what a beautiful deer. Nice little drop and kickers.

Are you sure you miss judged him in the field and not miss measure at the lodge? I saw where your guide posted it scored 176. I have a hard time getting it to break 160". Perhaps the photo is fooling me. Would you mind posting the break down?

No matter though. It is a great deer and you are happy. Nice job.


----------



## troutslayer

Very Nice


----------



## Cactus King

Rag3, that buck has got a huge frame. That field photo with you holding him, really shows off the size of that buck. What a cool deer and easily a high 170 class buck. Congrats on your deer

I see those poly water lines in the background, are they drilling alot on the ranch?


----------



## rag3

Yeah, the ranch is being worked by ConocoPhillips. Thanks for your comment. The deer came in at 176 1/4


----------



## elkhunter49

Beautiful buck. The phrase trophy of a lifetime is over used but for me it really would be a Trophy of a Lifetime. Well Done, Baker


----------



## broadonrod

BIG PAPPA said:


> Here's a photo of a nice 10 from last night. also I heard another one got ground checked this morining.


Thanks Big Pappa! In the stand now with a management hunter looking for a buck we couldn't get on this morning... These guys are great 2 of the 3 have got their deer and hoping to get Ryan his this evening.. We have 14 buck in front of us now and the one we are looking for from this morning hasn't shown yet ... Phil's buck in the pic you posted was yesterday eve and Jerry took a real nice heavy horned 8 this morning I'll send a pic of Jerry's deer to ya to post... Back to the binocs .... Thanks Brett


----------



## rag3

The buck was easy to misjudge. He had over 36 inches of mass and 26 inch main beams. 23 1/2 inside spread.


----------



## PineappleII

If your hunting a ranch that has 180s, 190s and 200s in good numbers,
why would someone settle on a deer they had in 60s. Its opening
weekend and rut doesn't start for another month, might see one of 
those Studs w/ patience.


----------



## rag3

My deer was 9 1/2 years old with a lot of character, those are the two most important factors on this ranch. Age is very important. Score is great, but only at the right age. 

Brett will probably kill me for posting this, but I know for a fact that he is watching two deer, one right at 200, the other possibly 225 that he won't shoot. The reason is that they are only 5 1/2 or 6 1/2. The coolest part about this ranch is you can grow a deer until maturity and not have to worry about a fellow lease hunter shooting your deer. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Brett takes this a 10 year old 170 that he has been looking at. It is time for him to go, and it is a beautiful deer.


----------



## rag3

jgale-

It was great meeting you and your boy. Hopefully, we will see you next year!


----------



## wet dreams

I would like to see a jaw set from 1 of these 9-10y/o deer, by the many 8y/os teeth I've seen anything older would have a hard time eating off the range AND getting all they need. I do see where theres a ton of protien along with cottonseed being fed so maybe its somewhat of a soft food diet.BTW the big 8 in my avitor missed the book by 3" taken 18years ago...WW


----------



## jtburf

PineappleII said:


> If your hunting a ranch that has 180s, 190s and 200s in good numbers,
> why would someone settle on a deer they had in 60s. Its opening
> weekend and rut doesn't start for another month, might see one of
> those Studs w/ patience.


Its called herd management.

John


----------



## kVaV

rag3 said:


> The coolest part about this ranch is you can grow a deer until maturity and not have to worry about a fellow lease hunter shooting your deer


How many lease members do y'all have?


----------



## broadonrod

Got some signal here from the stand... .. We saw Ryan's buck this morning but couldn't get a clear shot around the other deer :/... We have 6 lease members on the back pasture around 7000 acres and the front pasture we have kept for Holden Roofing sales reps and customers around another 7000 acres... Bob, congrats again on your buck!!! That thing is fine and going to look great on the wall... We don't see many of our deer we have a lot of country with just a few guns... We have learned that the deer def live longer with a good feed program than we thought 20 years ago when we took this ranch.. We ate watching 3 bucks now that we saw at the same stands the first year we hunted here... Most of our trophies are taken at 8-9 years old and several at 10.. Doing that the offspring of these trophies are still see everywhere ... The deer I shot last year has 3 offspring from 2 stands that look exactly like he did at 3-5 years old.. I think the 7-8 year olds here breed more does than all the others together .. This morning we saw about 10 out of the 25 bucks were mature 6-10 year old deer ... Some of them never make a trophy for sure but grow drops , kickers and lots of trash when they get old.. The 7 point I posted last year with a 3 " drop is now a 20" double drop with a kicker on his g2 for example ... I'll get a pic sent to post of him . It's amazing what these deer are doing when given the oppertunity to show instead of just wacking them because they had a hard rut last year and judged as a cull... We cull less than any ranch I know of and it is a lot of fun seeing do many deer and having so many to choose from.. Bobs buck has been seen since our 2nd year on the ranch and was a 19-20" 8 and 9 point for most of his life withis life .. We do have a lot of management deer because of our program but what a blast with the kids, friends, management hunters and family members... Not being MLD and not having a biologist , starting later and season ending earlier is also a lot of fun here in its self... Trying new things and working on growing big deer the way it was years ago.. I think if you look for reasons not to cull a buck more so than look for reasons to cull it would surprise hunters what they end up with.. Shoot deer at thier max potential instead of 5 and six and the genetics carry on..bob def waited to shoot his buck on what we think as his best year and my Dads deer the same... I'll post a pic of my dads deer from a few years back later too. The oldest bucks that have been sent off to be ringed we have taken as trophies were 11 and 12 years ol most of our best bucks were taken at 9 years old best we can tell. These were judged by watching these buck over years. The other think that makes a great season is we don't see half of our bucks on the ranch .. We video as much as possible from the stands and try to remember the regulars that come in but see new bucks every hunt from every blind about every hunt... I am thinking of hunting a deer I have been watching for 6 years with a bow I havnt bow hunted since 98  management hunters ate just leaving and I'm fixing to get to bounce around some now.. We have some management deer hunts aval now that we are seeing what we have and spending time in the blinds if anyone would like to bring a youth down on a hunt we pretty much focus on youth hunts and we run those all season Pm me a phone number if your interested ... Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod

We took the place 10 years ago that was a typo


----------



## jgale

rag3 said:


> jgale-
> 
> It was great meeting you and your boy. Hopefully, we will see you next year!


It was great meeting y'all too! Thanks again for letting us use your blinds! You don't find many people that are on a deer like yours that will let a dad and his boy sit there and try to take a cull OPENING WEEKEND!!! You and your dad are first class. Hopefully we can work something out for next year. Thanks again!!


----------



## Grande Venado

What did the big 9 score?


----------



## broadonrod

Grande Venado said:


> What did the big 9 score?


I havnt scored him yet ... Been swamped here.. My dad is running to the contest in the morning I'll post it up when he gets back... I have been trying to get in a nice buck for the last 2 days with my bow, had that sucker 20 yards today but past the shot ... Hope he cooperates on the morning do I can run around with my dad....... I had a monsterions er my stand today just to young within 10 yards def the hardest deer I have ever past on... Waiting this old timer out :/... Anyway I'll post up the score from the 9 soon ... Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Grande Venado said:


> What did the big 9 score?


176 6/8s at Los Cazadores this morning...


----------



## Ruthless53

broadonrod said:


> 176 6/8s at Los Cazadores this morning...


WOW...Simply amazing


----------



## FISH TAILS

That is awesome tell your dad congratulations for that one it is well deserved! Keep the pics coming when you can!


----------



## Grande Venado

broadonrod said:


> 176 6/8s at Los Cazadores this morning...


Very nice, congrats.


----------



## Jfreeman

I had him at 176" earlier in the thread. Congrats to your dad!


----------



## Jeff_C

Good deer


----------



## broadonrod

Got the one I was hunting with my bow this eve... It's the first time I now hunted in 20 years


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Brett Kills a Nice one with a Bow!!*

Brett cannot keep internet long enough to upload pics so here is a few pics of his Bow kill this evening! 
When we were on the boat this year I asked if he bow hunted he said "NO" has not done it in 20 years but he might do it this year. 
He got this deer finally after trying on 3 hunts!:biggrin: 
He scores over 175 with a 11 inch drop!!!!
They are having a lot of fun so far with all the hunters down at the ranch.
Here you go!!


----------



## Grinmaker

Wow what a toad! Love the droptine!


----------



## FishingFanatic96

Sweet deer and droptine, always wanted to shoot a deer with a drop. Congrats!


----------



## broadonrod

Looks like Mr. Gardner found a good one ... He hunted in my other stand this evening and brought in a video of a really NICE buck!!! We past this buck lady year and have seen him for about 8 straight seasons ... At 10 years old he now has blown up !!! Just watched the video and David is going with him in the morning to try and video the shot... We also have a youth hunter going to hunt a nice buck we have been seeing the last week we call Big Balls if he gets him you will see how he got his name ... My heart is still beating fast from this afternoons hunt.. What a charge..... Hope to have picks of a couple more tomorrow ... We had another management hunter take 2 bucks this evening I'll text them and try to get them posted as well ... Thanks Josh for posting my pics wish I could post them from the ranch :/... Hope everyone gets their bucks in the mOrning I'm sleeping in ... Brett


----------



## jgale

Congrats Brett! Love the drop tine. Heck of a deer to knock the dust off the bow with too!
As I sat in the bow stand yesterday morning looking at a bunch of 100-120" hill country bucks it didn't quite have the same allure after sitting in a stand on Holden roofing pasture


----------



## royboy42

Congrats Brett, that's a beautiful buck, especially w bow. Pm sent, let me know if you get it.


----------



## ronrob

Way to go Brett! Easy to see why it made you nervous taking that deer with a bow! Another great deer!


----------



## royboy42

Brett, you mind if I post a pic of your buck on our Texas Boys page? Would love to show my buddies that deer, what a stud! Will wait til I hear from you, or Shayne can message me too if easier if he gets signal out there.


----------



## marsh bandit

Very nice bow kill Brett! Congrats


----------



## FISH TAILS

Another youth hunter nails a 2 foot one on the Holden Roofing Pasture this morning!!
Deer 24" inside spread 150 6/8s!!!
He is a management buck they call Big Balls 
Congrats to this youngster he got a goo one that he will remember forever!!
He said this old buck dominated the area he lived in for several years and you can see why be the last pic...


----------



## FISH TAILS

I missed a pic!!


----------



## royboy42

haha...yep, ole Big Balls alright! Great looking buck for sure, congrats to the little guy, wont forget that one!


----------



## Bukkskin

Very Nice, Congrats.:cheers:


----------



## broadonrod

Thank for all the cool comment !!! We are having a blast this season ... Mr Gardner had the buck he was hunting in front of him this morning waiting on a clear shot and a big bulk spooked him :/... Bet he gets him this evening ... I have my bow kill on video I'll see if I can send it out and get it posted.. I made snow stand out of an old tripod and mounted my video camera to the rail it came out pretty cool I also have 2 hog kills on video I took with bow that were running the droptine buck off the other 3 days I hunted him... I wish I could post pics from the ranch :/... Thanks again Brett


----------



## rag3

My boy is ecstatic with his buck! The Chittim is dream ranch for sure. I am really hoping my dad gets his deer tonight. If he does, we will get a special picture with Father, Son, and Grandson. Each with a trophy!


----------



## rag3

Now I need to change my sig pic to my son's 2012 deer! Should I use the picture of the rack or the balls?!?


----------



## FISH TAILS

I vote for the nut picture!!!lol!!


----------



## jgale

Congrats to your son! That is one heck of a deer. I would imagine he is on cloud 9 right now. I hope your dad gets his this weekend because that would be one super cool pic to have 3 generations in 1 pic all with great deer!


----------



## rag3

Thanks Jason!


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Awsome job bob*

Your boys smile says it all. It don't get no better than that. Tell him Big Pappa said "Great job" and a heck of a Nice Buck.


----------



## rag3

Will do. Thanks BP!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Well Brett went with Mr Gardner this evening! They hunted in Brett's blind and he just took this 181" straight up 11 point... What a pretty buck... 
They will get a family photo in a little bit of father, son, and grandson all with excellent deer what a great weekend it has turned out to be for them!! This will be a hunt they all can remember and talk about forever!
This old buck is a nice one.


----------



## FISH TAILS

One more really nice photo to post up!
Congrats Mr. Gardner!


----------



## Hydrocat

Holy smokes those are some awesome unreal bucks! Congrats to all of yall and great pics!


----------



## jgale

Wow! That is going to make for one heck of a family pic. Congrats to the entire Gardner family!!


----------



## dishman

Brett did you shoot the deer that is still in velvet?


----------



## broadonrod

dishman said:


> Brett did you shoot the deer that is still in velvet?


No we saw him this eve ... I am thinking about it it is a much better deer than we thought none of the lease members including my wife want to shoot him if we don't sell the hunt for him on a management hint I may hunt him with my bowHe has lived at my stand for 10 years and would be a really cool mount... We all just left the camp fire 3 hunters leaving in the morning... I may hunt him Tomorrow eve... I have 2 new hunters coming in in the morning but Troy and David are guiding them... We did see a monster today but to young :/... David and my wife still need to find a deer I think they are just to picky lol! Alens 181 is very impressive ... He made a great shot and I was shaking worse than him .... We did see another really nice double drop this eve but to young 5 and 8" drops... I about had a heart attack !!! Thanks for all the kind words everyone!! PS we have 3 really cool bucks we are seeing a lot one is 22-24" wide and a drop 10 years old and another 8 with split g2s and a monster 9 with big kicker really big kicker we would like to take as management bucks ... Pm me for info to hunt one of these free range toads  thanks again Brett


----------



## Ms.BlindDate

*Nice*



rag3 said:


> The buck was easy to misjudge. He had over 36 inches of mass and 26 inch main beams. 23 1/2 inside spread.


Bob,

Congrads! Glad you stayed and got your trophy. He had some ground growth it looks like. Also congrads on your son and your dad getting their deer. 
Ronee


----------



## broadonrod

From the bow stand this was a practice pic a friend just showed me how to post pics from my phone 






Brett


----------



## Wompam

Wow, incredible bro, congrats 2 all:texasflag


----------



## rag3

Gardner family photo. Pretty freakin' cool!


----------



## mtcutter

Holy Smokes!


----------



## marsh bandit

I see a family christmas card lol


----------



## FISH TAILS

Now that is an awesome site!!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*3 generations of bone collectors right there guys*

That's a Family Pic to blow up and put on Grandpa's wall. Awsome photo guys. The Best. Congrats from Big Pappa. Welcome to the Chittim.


----------



## broadonrod

Couple pics  I'll keep posting some as I get signal... Thanks for all the kind replies!!!! Pics from today Brett


----------



## rag3

Wow, that third buck looks almost identical to one at my blind! Mine is younger and much less mass, but the rest is the same. There is a split g2 on one side , and g2 with a kicker on the other side. Crazy


----------



## bigfishtx

That big 9 came back to life? I saw pictures of him dead posted here, confused?


----------



## Calfroper81

Well those bucks look nothing like what I have at my place. I couldn't added up the score on all of my bucks to get what one of yours scores lol


----------



## FISH TAILS

Brett those are some very nice deer wondering around down there!! Thanks for sharing pictures of Texas deer at their best and keep them coming!


----------



## barbless

I didn't think deer and elk could mate


----------



## finz

Awesome once again! Hey bigfish I don't think that is the nine Mr Holden shot. Look closely at that pic.


----------



## broadonrod

bigfishtx said:


> That big 9 came back to life? I saw pictures of him dead posted here, confused?


That's a 10


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple from today


----------



## Grande Venado

Have you guys seen the buck with the long beams? 
(the shed you posted a while back)


----------



## broadonrod

Grande Venado said:


> Have you guys seen the buck with the long beams?
> (the shed you posted a while back)


Yes we just saw him yesterday evening first time this year... He has a med size drop about 5"... 7 sittings in that stand and that's the first time we saw him


----------



## kVaV

rag3 said:


> Gardner family photo. Pretty freakin' cool!
> View attachment 548165


So that is what $40,000 worth of antlers looks like. Not to knock it, but I'd expect a bit more. Congratulations to the family.


----------



## broadonrod

Live shot from the stand with my boy " Little Brett" ... Watching his first deer from the stand ...


----------



## ryanwolf

broadonrod said:


> Live shot from the stand with my boy " Little Brett" ... Watching his first deer from the stand ...
> View attachment 548925


That's what it is really all about.


----------



## FISH TAILS

That is a special memory right there congrats on having the little one in the stand with you!


----------



## rag3

Ms.BlindDate said:


> Bob,
> 
> Congrads! Glad you stayed and got your trophy. He had some ground growth it looks like. Also congrads on your son and your dad getting their deer.
> Ronee


Thanks Ronee!

Bob


----------



## broadonrod

I saw our Thanksgiving dinner today


----------



## elkhunter49

broadonrod said:


> Live shot from the stand with my boy " Little Brett" ... Watching his first deer from the stand ...
> View attachment 548925


.

Thats as good as it gets right there. Nothing like hunting with your kids. Well Done, Baker


----------



## Swampus

Gotta love that place Brett! Really enjoy all the pic's and stories--U Guys Rock!


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Awsome brett*

But Lil Brett is really lookin for that Tractor....LMAO
I wanna Drive the Tractor.


----------



## broadonrod

elkhunter49 said:


> .
> 
> Thats as good as it gets right there. Nothing like hunting with your kids. Well Done, Baker


Thanks Baker and Swampum!!! It's beenn a blast having all the families down here.. The deer seem to be hiding today everyone had a slow hunt kinda the same ol bucks that we have been seeing.. One hunter did see one we have been hoping to see today but didn't put on the inches we were hoping:/... I didnt see any real big ones this eve ... Everything seemed to be moving right at dark... We did just have a really nice buck walk into camp that just showed up for the first time this year ... Our youth hunter from the Toy Run gets here tomorrow evening and hope to get her a buck Saturday morning... I'll post her hunt up when she gets her deer... Can't wait!!! And yes Big Pappa that's all little Brett wants to do is ride the tractor Lol he is a hand full !!! Thanks guys And good hunting! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Here is the only pic I took this eve the other bucks came in to late:/...


----------



## broadonrod

Few live shots from the stand. No monsters yet but they ate stacking in...


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more just walked in..


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a new big 10  haven't seen this year and a 16 point we also haven't seen...


----------



## broadonrod

New 12


----------



## Bukkskin

Great deer and pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LaSalle30

Simply awesome!


----------



## JShupe

I'm not a deer hunter Brett but these pics r getting me fired up. BTW I believe one of your guides down there knows a lady who works for me I'll have to get his name.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Wow those are all some nice ones!!


----------



## broadonrod

Well our Toy Run auction winner youth hunt is here !!!! She is ready... David is taking her to my dads stand in the morning and I'll bet she gets ones ...


----------



## saltwater4life

Any luck from the toy run auction winner hunt? Did she drop herself a fine buck?


----------



## broadonrod

saltwater4life said:


> Any luck from the toy run auction winner hunt? Did she drop herself a fine buck?


We found a nice one this morning but never gave her a clear shot with all the other bucks in front and behind him...we saw another one at another stand we may try to get on this evening... Wish us luck ... This young lady is all fired up .... Brett


----------



## elkhunter49

Good luck to the young lady. :clover: I hope she has a lifetime memory before the days over!!! Baker


----------



## broadonrod

Katelyn and her dad Chance are ready and in the stand! Seeing some nice ones but mostly young bucks ... The deer are starting to move pretty good now ... Here is a live pic from the stand ..


----------



## broadonrod

She just dropped a 10 pt with a kicker making him 11.... Fixing to go take a look !!!


----------



## stxhunter23

I think she is excited


----------



## broadonrod

Live pic


----------



## wishin4fishin

Awesome


----------



## BigPig069

Awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Amazing deer congrats to her for a great buck!! Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## jgale

Great deer and big smiles! Doesn't get any better in my book


----------



## broadonrod

Sent Katlyn out with David this morning to hunt another buck we saw yesterday ... It is a little better deer than the one she took... Super long brow tines ... Hope she got him ... We are all at camp waiting to see and David left his phone here... We figured as great a little hunter as she is we would let her take another one ... Fingers crossed !!! Brett


----------



## En Fuego

Me and my boy Hunter leave to Brett's place tomorrow am - I am so excited for him!! Brett, you're the best to open up your place for all these kids to have the hunt of a lifetime!!

Now all I need to know is how to get there!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaSalle30

Love to see these kids with huge smiles and huge deer


----------



## broadonrod

Well they were on the deer but to many in the way:/... After the deer made his way off in the brush she took this big boar...Katelyn is one heck of a shot !!!! Here is a pic of the Hog and a fossil of a nautilus she found in the brush ... Also she is headed to the contest today her deer weighed 235 lbs before field dressed last night haven't weighed it dressed yet ...


----------



## broadonrod

Katelyn's buck scored 141 4/8s and field dressed 179 lbs at Los Cuernos De Tejas big buck contest ... We had a blast and just got them on the road... What a great Father/Daughter hunt and great people!!! Thanks for bidding on the Toy Run hunt Chance you made a lot of kids happy this Christmas my brother!!! Troy and I are in a stand we havent hunted this season scouting for our youth hunter that shows up in the morning ... Hope everyone is having a great weekend in the woods ! Brett


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Way to Go Katelyn*

What a Great way to spend time with your Kid. On a Great Ranch, with one of the Best Deer herds in Texas and Some of the best people you will ever Meet. Congrats again. 
B.P.

PS: Love the War Paint. Beats the heck outta water paints..LOL


----------



## broadonrod

Here's a live shot of a cool buck ...think he has 18 score able points..


----------



## nate56

That 18 pt is freaky..


----------



## broadonrod

We just watched the video of this buck he has at least 20 points that will score... I thought 18 but didn't watch him long one of the bucks I have been waiting to see this season came across the road and about gave me a heart attack ... I watched him for a couple of minutes with the binoculars and got no footage but is surly the biggest free range whitetail I have ever seen... I don't know if we will shoot him this year or leave him one more year... He is in a safe area of the ranch and we have never seen him travel during the rut more than about a half mile circle that we know of in the past... still 50/50 on taking him tomorrow ... .... we will be hunting this 20 point on a youth hunt this coming week... Anyone want to try and guess the score you can't really see all the points but here is what we have..


----------



## Grinmaker

How about some pictures of a buck that about gave you a heart attack !!!! Good luck on getting it .


----------



## broadonrod

I'm in the stand with Hunter and his Dad Andrew ( En-fuego here on 2cool) Hunter is 12 years old and just took a really nice buck !!!! We ate waiting to go down and see the buck so we can try and get a hog or 2 ... Another father son team nails a great buck!!! Wait until y'all see Hunters big 10 point! It's also his first buck ever !!!! We are all still shaking !!! Live pic


----------



## broadonrod

Couldn't wait any longer  lol!!!


----------



## BrandonH

Congrats to Hunter, that's on heck of a buck. How wide is he?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## elkhunter49

Awesome buck. Congrats to the young sportsman. What a great first deer!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Man that is a nice buck for a first one congrats to Hunter Also to Andrew for getting his son on a great first buck!! Brett keep doing what your doing cause lots of people are benefiting from it!! 
I am looking forward to more pics and video!!


----------



## jgale

Awesome guys! Congrats on one heck of a deer! Love the war paint.


----------



## PenaII

154" Nice Buck


----------



## broadonrod

Just got to camp


----------



## rag3

Well that was fast! Congrats to Andrew and his son!

Great buck! 

Now the pressure is off, go shoot some bacon! My son and I really want to get a bobcat down there this weekend. 




Bob


----------



## Jfreeman

Love seeing all these kiddos hunting and enjoying the outdoors.


----------



## broadonrod

rag3 said:


> Well that was fast! Congrats to Andrew and his son!
> 
> Great buck!
> 
> Now the pressure is off, go shoot some bacon! My son and I really want to get a bobcat down there this weekend.
> 
> Bob


 Bob that was that red head buck ... Thanks from the hunter for the hunt at your stand .... What a great time ! See ya this weekend my brother ... Thanks everyone else for all the kind replies !!! We love taking these youth hunters! Brett


----------



## En Fuego

Holy ****!!!
What a place, what a host, what a deer.
My poor kid is ruined for life now!!!


----------



## Brian P.

Great place, great deer and really great things yau'll do for kids out there !!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a nice buck we saw this eve.. Young buck pretty nice... Slow hunting this eve around here the weather has warmed up a lot...


----------



## jgale

Congrats guys! Great deer for even the seasoned hunter. Heck of a first buck!! Love the war paint too


----------



## rag3

Lol! I was looking at that pic on my phone. Sure enough! Red goes down! 

I am on the iPad now. Good job! We shot the three oldest deer at my blind.

Bring on the young studs! Now they can move in. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## broadonrod

We have a mountain lion problem in a small area of the ranch... We saw a deer yesterday that had a 5x5" chunk taken out of his neck just behind his ear and claw marks all over his neck:/... Seemed to be doing ok though... But we found these 2 deer dead under buzzards in the last 2 weeks within 300 yards of each other at the same stand... The deer in the area are super spooky and we are on a mission now! We found tracks and plan on sitting the area for the next several days ... They are both 160+ class bucks :/... They look to be 7-8 year old deer ... Anyway we are hunting this sucker now and hope he screws up and walks out soon ... Here is a pic of the 2 bucks the cat has taken so far:/. Brett


----------



## InfamousJ

bad for you and your deer.. but really cool if you get that cat... hope to see it laying down soon


----------



## Grinmaker

Not good !!! Time to break out the pred. call and go to work !


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Awsome deer for all the Young Hunters*

Every Youth Hunter have Taken great deer and etched a Memory in their brain that they will NEVER forget. Congrats to all the Hunters and their Dads. Good Job Holden Pasture Guys.

Hopefully one of you will get a crack at that Big Cat..

Here Kitty Kitty, Kitty, Kitty..Pow whop.


----------



## broadonrod

Live shot with Hunter our youth hunter here at the ranch this week...






He nailed 2 hogs this evening. ... Brett


----------



## Outrage

High fence or low fence ranch?


----------



## Reel Screamer

That's a HUGE hog.


----------



## broadonrod

We are low fence... Here is a pic of the kids in camp ( live photos) we are eating swordfish and the hogs are over running the camp... These young men are heck with a 22 mag  we still have a few youth hunts available email me at [email protected] for a youth hunt or to become a lease member for next season we will have 3-5 spots available for next season and 7-10 management hunts left for this season...
View attachment 551054
View attachment 551055


----------



## hch3

We had lions move in to our ranch in Mexico
Cowboys took a rooster and hen and tied one leg of each to a stick about five feet apart early in morning in open area where cat was killing young horses
We thought they full of shiiittttzzzz wouldn't work by 9am he shot 2 lions
Good luck


----------



## En Fuego

Forget my son getting sleep tonight.
I am trying to figure out how to wipe this **** eating grin off his face before he goes back to school next week.
Trip of a lifetime.
Do not hesitate, do not think twice - BOOK NOW!!!
I already put a deposit down for my younger son for Dec.
Seriously, if you see a buck in your LIFETIME that will go over 180 -185 you are unique 
We saw 2 in one sitting that would score out 184 (10 point) 185 (10 point)
Both would net 170 B&C and be in the record book!
In one sitting.
They were 2 of the 75 deer we saw in one stand.
This is the first time I have met Brett, and I assure you - you will look high and low before you meet a more quality guy.
These deer are just rediculous.
Seriously just rediculous.
High fence my arse!
Free range!
100% low fence all the way.
Never seen anything like it in my life!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats on the beast Hunter that thing is huge!! Looks lie lots of fun being had down on the ranch!!:biggrin::biggrin: Keep the photos coming!!
I want to see a strung up Kitty!!


----------



## Bukkskin

FISH TAILS said:


> Congrats on the beast Hunter that thing is huge!! Looks lie lots of fun being had down on the ranch!!:biggrin::biggrin: Keep the photos coming!!
> I want to see a strung up Kitty!!


X2, Shoot that cat, for sure.


----------



## broadonrod

We are plotting on the cat pretty hard :/... Hope we get that sucker soon... Here is a Pic of David's grandson and his big 6 point from earlier this evening ...


----------



## broadonrod

En Fuego said:


> Forget my son getting sleep tonight.
> I am trying to figure out how to wipe this **** eating grin off his face before he goes back to school next week.
> Trip of a lifetime.
> Do not hesitate, do not think twice - BOOK NOW!!!
> I already put a deposit down for my younger son for Dec.
> Seriously, if you see a buck in your LIFETIME that will go over 180 -185 you are unique
> We saw 2 in one sitting that would score out 184 (10 point) 185 (10 point)
> Both would net 170 B&C and be in the record book!
> In one sitting.
> They were 2 of the 75 deer we saw in one stand.
> This is the first time I have met Brett, and I assure you - you will look high and low before you meet a more quality guy.
> These deer are just rediculous.
> Seriously just rediculous.
> High fence my arse!
> Free range!
> 100% low fence all the way.
> Never seen anything like it in my life!


 *You are very kind my brother !!! It was a pleasure meeting you and your boy ! I see he is already on the contest board too :spineyes:... Very great job you are doing with that young man and you can tell he really looks up to you ...That is easy to see why my friend... Love these youth hunts and meeting such great people here on 2cool !!! See ya soon with your other little man







.... Looking forward to getting him a nice deer too.... Thanks again and what a pleasure! Brett Holden*


----------



## broadonrod

Going through pics here is a cool one I took while in the bow blind..


----------



## En Fuego

Thats a great pic Brett, but unfortunately it cannot do justice to that rack up close.
When you see it in person it's amazing.

I can tell you guys this (now that I am at home and typing from my keyboard), Brett and his crew went SO far above and beyond to show my son the time of his life. After his buck on Tuesday evening, Hunter was excited to shoot his first Hog. The morning hunt on Wednesday didn't show any hogs on our stand (tons of crazy big bucks and does - well over 100) so after a quick breakfast, Brett loaded us up in the mule and we proceeded to drive over thousands of acres looking for hogs. He let Hunter take a shot at a Turkey (he missed - Turkey fever??). He pointed out Rattlesnake drags to my boy, we looked for Javelina, we picked up shed horns, went by HUGE tanks filled with Pintails.

Just like with his Swordfishing seminars, Brett was so open and forthcoming about his techniques and sharing his knowledge. It was like going to White tail school!
I bet he burned $200 in corn and fuel, just trying to show Hunter what a Javelina looks like.

It was REALLY hot, so nothing showed but the 40 or so Turkeys.

The night hunt looked like we were dropped off in a South Texas zoo. 
20+ HUGE bucks, about 50 hogs, about 75 Javelinas, hawks, Jackrabbits (and a mountain lion - somewhere close).

After my boy took his 200# hog, we went back to camp for a FEAST of Swordfish, fajita chicken, and Hunter's wildlife biology class with Troy as he gutted and skinned the hogs!

Then we see a yearling six point walk into camp at night and it dawns on me that this six point is BY FAR the smallest buck we have seen in 2 days.

Then the hogs show up. 2 more take a dirt nap.

Then we take the guts back to a huge pit that was dug out about 10 feet deep, and there are six more live hogs in there eating on deer and hog carcasses! Probably would have dispatched all of those as well, but we could smell em before we could see em, and I liked Troy better than to ask his to clean ANOTHER hog, especially one that smelled like hot buttered ARSE!

The action was non-stop, and watching my boy soak it all up was worth every red cent!

My youngest is going there - around the 30th, right Brett 

Man I cant wait.

What a CLASS operation, and fantastic bunch of guys. Troy BUSTED HIS HUMP the whole time. Great catch there Brett!


----------



## whackem and stackem

Brett,
Give me a shout and I can put you in touch with a guy in that area that has the best cat dogs. 409 718 5412


----------



## Kyle 1974

broadonrod said:


> We are plotting on the cat pretty hard :/... Hope we get that sucker soon...


why don't you call some dogs in? that sucks to watch those nice deer getting killed by that cat.


----------



## broadonrod

Kyle 1974 said:


> why don't you call some dogs in? that sucks to watch those nice deer getting killed by that cat.


We are going to sit him out for a couple of days:/... The 3 bucks were found really close together .. Putting 6 guns this eve in the 500 acre area on wide sederos ... I'm with ya on the dogs that's our next step I'm sure... On another note I have a very happy youth hunter sitting next to me right now he just pulled the trigger in a really good deer! The blind is still shaking from both of of with buck fever ... We are going to let the buck sit for a little while I'll put a pic of this monster youth buck up within the hour I hope ... What a great deer!!! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Ooop ! Just took out a big sow hog while waiting !


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a pic of Tyler's buck! What a nice deer this young man just took a great shot and great buck! We are loading him up now... 18 point will score for sure and pos. 20... This buck is 10-11 years old and was a 12 point last year. A 14 the year before and 16 the year before that... Tyler is jumping of the wAlks right now ...


----------



## Main Frame 8

broadonrod said:


> Here is a pic of Tyler's buck! What a nice deer this young man just took a great shot and great buck! We are loading him up now... 18 point will score for sure and pos. 20... This buck is 10-11 years old and was a 12 point last year. A 14 the year before and 16 the year before that... Tyler is jumping of the wAlks right now ...
> View attachment 551530
> View attachment 551531


Most excellent!!!


----------



## En Fuego

Very nice - Just curious? can you score that tine right at the hair line? thats a cool looking rack!


----------



## jgale

Awesome hunt and great trophy for sure! Love the trash on that deer.


----------



## broadonrod

Well we had a great evening ! We had a youth hunt booked with Conner for today and David put him on a great buck ! I have been hunting off and on for a buck that is still in velvet , John and I went looking for him this evening and we ended up getting on this sucker and I managed to nail my second buck this season with a bow... We were going to let this buck go as a management deer but after seeing him up close I decided to bow hunt him I always wanted a buck in velvet and to see a 10-12 year old buck in velvet in November even made it more exciting !!!.. He is a little over 24" inside and 7x7... What a great day for everyone here on the Holden Roofing pasture ... The camp is full and Troy is skinning all the hogs from this eve... Congrats to Conner and Tyler once again on their monster bucks today!!! We still have a few youth management hunt openings for December we are filled up for November ... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Tyler's buck again from this morning


----------



## broadonrod

Can't leave Lance and Troy out lol!


----------



## Kyle 1974

Thatd be awesome to shoot him out of the blind. Go buy a live goat and tie him to a tree for bait


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to Conner and Tyler on 2 excellent bucks!! Brett that is an awesome deer in velvet looks really nice great rack!! Sounds like Troy is work hard and fitting right in glad to hear it!! Thanks for sharing and keep the pics coming.


----------



## jgale

What an awesome velvet buck! Was he a stag or just hadn't shed yet? Either way, 2cool for AFTER thanksgiving to velvet still.


----------



## broadonrod

Kyle 1974 said:


> Thatd be awesome to shoot him out of the blind. Go buy a live goat and tie him to a tree for bait


We have been sitting him out... Wish we had a goat or something .. Trying to call him in no luck yet..

Conner's buck scored 161 and change 25" wide I think they said..
Tyler's buck scored 162 and some change...
My bow kill buck from yesterday eve was 165 and change..
We have been taking out some of the older bucks this season making some room for the bigger upper coming young bucks... 
These kiddos have been a blast this season and what a great year to pick out the old management bucks... We still have a lot of clean up to do this season and the youngsters are knocking them out... Thanks for all the super kind replies these youngsters are having a blast watching the updates here on 2cool  Thanks Brett


----------



## wacker

congrats on the bow kill, huge bases!!!


----------



## Calfroper81

Congrats on all the GREAT deer. You sure have an awesome place and I sure enjoy your pictures and all the stories. Keep up the good work.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks ! Here is a live shot in the stand ... Conner and I are looking for a really big deer David is hunting and maybe a cull but nada yet... We are seeing some nice ones but not the right ones.. I'll post a pic if we see the monster David sent us here to help him find .... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a cool pic... Live from the stand...


----------



## broadonrod

Dinner at the Holden Roofing Pasture/ Nunley Chittim Ranch ...


----------



## PortATrout

broadonrod said:


> Dinner at the Holden Roofing Pasture/ Nunley Chittim Ranch ...
> View attachment 552035
> View attachment 552036


Could care less about the great deer you have. I just want dinner!! Great looking spread!! No, I like the deer too!!


----------



## broadonrod

Your welcome to a Chittim dinner any night PortA.... .... Here is a pic of a true monster lol... Conner took this sucker out this morning ...


----------



## mstrelectricman

Looks like another great year Brett, congrats on y'all s success.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks bro! We are having a great time down here! It's been a lot of fun watching all these kids on the youth hunts and lease members get their bucks too... I have had a blast my self with the bow this year. We have been hunting a deer we saw a few days ago and still no luck... David still hasn't taken a deer yet and my wife is still looking also I think they are getting to picky . We are starting to see a lot of bucks show up that have been laying low this season. I set in an area know body has hunted this season and saw a few new ones. We have a group of management hunters coming in after the morning hunt I'll post up picks when they get their deer... Thanks again for all the kind comments and looking forward to getting some good pics to post up... Here is one more... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

One more couldn't leave this guy out


----------



## [email protected]

I am always amazed at the quality of deer yall have on your lease year after year. I think when you guys started managing your deer herd years ago, you went against the grain of the common practice of shooting deer once they reached maturity at 5.5 or 6.5 and it has really paid off. I think there are a ton of ranch owners that should take a page of of your book and let deer live way past maturity and really see what their deer herd can do. Of course that is dependent on whether or not they have neighbors that shoot anything that walks. I do have a question for you though, you say that yall aren't MLD. Is there a reason why yall have not become MLD? I always thought MLD was a good thing because it allowed a longer season and extra tags so you could shoot the appropriate amount of deer to keep your herd at the proper population per acre. I think your strategy is great and look forward to hearing the answer.


----------



## dlbpjb

Great deer and I am jealous!!!!


----------



## Grande Venado

Great pics. What does the backet rack buck with all the burr points look like this year? Are you guys hunting him?


----------



## marsh bandit

That last pic looked like he slept on his right side to much lol


----------



## broadonrod

[email protected] said:


> I am always amazed at the quality of deer yall have on your lease year after year. I think when you guys started managing your deer herd years ago, you went against the grain of the common practice of shooting deer once they reached maturity at 5.5 or 6.5 and it has really paid off. I think there are a ton of ranch owners that should take a page of of your book and let deer live way past maturity and really see what their deer herd can do. Of course that is dependent on whether or not they have neighbors that shoot anything that walks. I do have a question for you though, you say that yall aren't MLD. Is there a reason why yall have not become MLD? I always thought MLD was a good thing because it allowed a longer season and extra tags so you could shoot the appropriate amount of deer to keep your herd at the proper population per acre. I think your strategy is great and look forward to hearing the answer.


 MLD I think is a great thing for breeders and a select few ranches but I think the more time people have to kill deer the more mistakes they make on many ranches ... You can watch the deer and be disappointed on the outcome of some or let them go and be surprised inmod the outcome on many . Long story on my thoughts there... Deer numbers most prob would not like what I would write... We have learned that a 7-8 year old buck is the most important age group on the ranch... I videoed 9 bucks breeding does last season all 7-10 year old bucks :/.. We shoot all deer here by age not size and that's the key... We are watching several deer this season that are as good and better than any deer we have taken in the last ten years... One of them is a 9 year old we are trying to get back on now before he breaks up... This buck has a rut pattern of about 500 acres ndhas always stayed in one stand location but has only been seen the past 2 weeks twice and we are trying to find him again for David or my wife to take... It will be our best buck ever on the ranch.. As far as numbers the stand has about 30 bucks a day regularly. We don't shoot big 8s for culls ... We do shoot them as management class deer when they hit a certain age or we have several bucks better than him in a location... We are looking at 2 8s to take now that are 8-10 years old that score 160-165... They would get to stay if there weren't 10-15 bucks better than them in that area.. If they break a time we just pass them and hoPE they breed the doe out of the 20 pointer at the same stand .. Its a lot of time in the field with a lot of patience and a lot of team work between hunters that is making this ranch the way it has become... We have the best group of hunters now we have ever had and all have the same goal.. We sell our management hunts to pay for feed and let the kids use their tags to help keep the deer numbers where we want them MLD is not needed on this ranch when we have so many friends and hunts booked to help out in the fun... I have always questioned what is written about whitetails and management so we just give the deer oppertunity to show their potential .. Look for reasons not to shoot them as a cull instead of reasons to shoot them as a cull and don't shoot a deer that went down at 7 or 8 years old watch him another year or 2 instead of taking him out of the gene pool and there is our thoughts... Or best bucks average 9 years old.. Not all do it but with high numbers of deer and no MLD we see several explode.. MLD biologist decide how many deer are taken so we kinda just keep it the old fashion at and accomplish our own goals... PS.. The swordfish bite thru October we would have to quit Swordfishing a month early lol..

I love talking deer and typ like **** Pm me a phone number if you have any question you think we can help with..

We still have room in December for some more youth hunts getting pretty full but could prob handle 3-5 fill ins ... Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Grande Venado said:


> Great pics. What does the backet rack buck with all the burr points look like this year? Are you guys hunting him?


Not sure wich buck your talking about we are hunting 2 that have 22-27 points now one is very wide and one very narrow..


----------



## Grande Venado

broadonrod said:


> Not sure wich buck your talking about we are hunting 2 that have 22-27 points now one is very wide and one very narrow..


You posted a bunch of pics of him the past few years. He's narrow, a typical 12 or 13 with a bunch of extras. Figured you guys would try to kill him this year, good luck.


----------



## broadonrod

Grande Venado said:


> You posted a bunch of pics of him the past few years. He's narrow, a typical 12 or 13 with a bunch of extras. Figured you guys would try to kill him this year, good luck.


That's Hollywood .. He is a camp buck and gets another year pos 2 years.. That's a really cool buck we have seen 2 more bucks this season that are brothers to him wish we had more like that sucker ! He got his name from being so tame and everyone taking pics of him ..


----------



## grayson

broadonrod said:


> MLD I think is a great thing for breeders and a select few ranches but I think the more time people have to kill deer the more mistakes they make on many ranches ... You can watch the deer and be disappointed on the outcome of some or let them go and be surprised inmod the outcome on many . Long story on my thoughts there... Deer numbers most prob would not like what I would write... We have learned that a 7-8 year old buck is the most important age group on the ranch... I videoed 9 bucks breeding does last season all 7-10 year old bucks :/.. We shoot all deer here by age not size and that's the key... We are watching several deer this season that are as good and better than any deer we have taken in the last ten years... One of them is a 9 year old we are trying to get back on now before he breaks up... This buck has a rut pattern of about 500 acres ndhas always stayed in one stand location but has only been seen the past 2 weeks twice and we are trying to find him again for David or my wife to take... It will be our best buck ever on the ranch.. As far as numbers the stand has about 30 bucks a day regularly. We don't shoot big 8s for culls ... We do shoot them as management class deer when they hit a certain age or we have several bucks better than him in a location... We are looking at 2 8s to take now that are 8-10 years old that score 160-165... They would get to stay if there weren't 10-15 bucks better than them in that area.. If they break a time we just pass them and hoPE they breed the doe out of the 20 pointer at the same stand .. Its a lot of time in the field with a lot of patience and a lot of team work between hunters that is making this ranch the way it has become... We have the best group of hunters now we have ever had and all have the same goal.. We sell our management hunts to pay for feed and let the kids use their tags to help keep the deer numbers where we want them MLD is not needed on this ranch when we have so many friends and hunts booked to help out in the fun... I have always questioned what is written about whitetails and management so we just give the deer oppertunity to show their potential .. Look for reasons not to shoot them as a cull instead of reasons to shoot them as a cull and don't shoot a deer that went down at 7 or 8 years old watch him another year or 2 instead of taking him out of the gene pool and there is our thoughts... Or best bucks average 9 years old.. Not all do it but with high numbers of deer and no MLD we see several explode.. MLD biologist decide how many deer are taken so we kinda just keep it the old fashion at and accomplish our own goals... PS.. The swordfish bite thru October we would have to quit Swordfishing a month early lol..
> 
> I love talking deer and typ like **** Pm me a phone number if you have any question you think we can help with..
> 
> We still have room in December for some more youth hunts getting pretty full but could prob handle 3-5 fill ins ... Thanks Brett


Do you send your teeth off to a lab to get ages? If not how do you know a deer is 9, 10, 11 etc years old? From following them over those years?


----------



## broadonrod

grayson said:


> Do you send your teeth off to a lab to get ages? If not how do you know a deer is 9, 10, 11 etc years old? From following them over those years?


We have sent (6 sets total) just to see what they say from bucks we watched from the first year we were here.. I have 2 jaws now that are from deer we have watched for 10 straight years to test it out one more time.. The six came back almost on the button to what we had them at and one even older .. We had teeth aged (ringed) at 9-9-10-10-12 and 12 years old .. I have a really hard time aging deer on the hoof here ... With our feed program these suckers get pit bellies at 2 1/2 lol... Aging a buck 7-9 is very hard on this ranch and the only ones we call 9 + are the ones we have watched... Most of our members shoot out opening day and it get tough keeping up with the bucks with only a half a dozen hunters looking at just under 15000 acres.. Video is very important on this place with the few hunters we have to manage it. Not all bucks blow up at that age or become monsters but having so many old deer the odds of a lease member finding one are pretty high..we still have a few buck here we have seen since year one but that is rotating out pretty fast... The genetics seem to be a lot stonger here leaving them the couple extra years ... We see the offspring of all of our trophy deer after they ate taken. I will say this most of our book deer grow trash at that age and gross more at 9-10 buck kick themselves out of the record book... The book tens , twelves and 14s start to grow the kickers , drops and forks after about 5-6 years old... We are looking at a 6 year old now thinking about biting the bullet on him and letting David shoot him young at 6 we think he will net 200 but he is in a safe area of the ranch so we have mixed feeling about wacking him that young... I told him nail him but he is 50/50 on it ... What a great lease member what ever he decides! Brett


----------



## 41082

I was always amazed at the deer you showed me Brett, but also enjoyed listening how different you were when came to managing the deer. Great job as always and good luck to your wife and David.


----------



## grayson

broadonrod said:


> We have sent (6 sets total) just to see what they say from bucks we watched from the first year we were here.. I have 2 jaws now that are from deer we have watched for 10 straight years to test it out one more time.. The six came back almost on the button to what we had them at and one even older .. We had teeth aged (ringed) at 9-9-10-10-12 and 12 years old .. I have a really hard time aging deer on the hoof here ... With our feed program these suckers get pit bellies at 2 1/2 lol... Aging a buck 7-9 is very hard on this ranch and the only ones we call 9 + are the ones we have watched... Most of our members shoot out opening day and it get tough keeping up with the bucks with only a half a dozen hunters looking at just under 15000 acres.. Video is very important on this place with the few hunters we have to manage it. Not all bucks blow up at that age or become monsters but having so many old deer the odds of a lease member finding one are pretty high..we still have a few buck here we have seen since year one but that is rotating out pretty fast... The genetics seem to be a lot stonger here leaving them the couple extra years ... We see the offspring of all of our trophy deer after they ate taken. I will say this most of our book deer grow trash at that age and gross more at 9-10 buck kick themselves out of the record book... The book tens , twelves and 14s start to grow the kickers , drops and forks after about 5-6 years old... We are looking at a 6 year old now thinking about biting the bullet on him and letting David shoot him young at 6 we think he will net 200 but he is in a safe area of the ranch so we have mixed feeling about wacking him that young... I told him nail him but he is 50/50 on it ... What a great lease member what ever he decides! Brett


I would think another issue would be trying to stay up with the same deer year to year - many of them you can tell are the same deer but we have times when a deer changes so much it is hard to tell it is the same deer from the year before. Also, what are your neighboring ranches like? Do they take similar deer as yall?


----------



## whackem and stackem

Brett,
Tried calling you back but getting voice mail. Try my cell and I'll get yall fixed up.


----------



## broadonrod

grayson said:


> I would think another issue would be trying to stay up with the same deer year to year - many of them you can tell are the same deer but we have times when a deer changes so much it is hard to tell it is the same deer from the year before. Also, what are your neighboring ranches like? Do they take similar deer as yall?


Our neighbors have different ideas:/ but that's part of being low fence... We have 4 pastures the back pasture is fenced on 3 sides the other 3 pastures have about 13 miles of low fence the back pasture is open to neighbors only on the corners... All and all we take a lot of video , spend a lot of time on the ranch, feed the heck out of the deer to the center of the ranch as much as possible and work as a team trying to remember the deer we can.. It's a blast only knowing the deer and having to hunt them... We have a lot of corn heads but a lot more we really don't see often or at all..We don't hardly use trail cams... Every day at every stand we see new deer and that really makes the hunt fun ... It is hard keeping up with all of it but the ranch pretty much takes care of its self we just like to think we are managing it lol... I have a hunter with me now and we were just talking about this we have seen 4 new bucks today ... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Live shot getting late


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a shot of a nice buck this morning.


----------



## Rack Ranch

Looks like his little brother standing in front of him..


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a live shot from the stand with one of our management hunters


----------



## LaSalle30

These bucks are amazing!


----------



## 41082

What kind of camera are using Brett?


----------



## broadonrod

Nikon D7000 / 200mm . Here is Tim with his buck this eve ...


----------



## En Fuego

Man Brett - you gotta stop with these pics of the BEASTS. Lil' Nate is getting big ideas!!!


----------



## Brian P.

Brett, beautiful deer you have, love all the stories and the pictures from your place.

I am a meat hunter, but one day I am going to pay for a high end hunt. Maybe for me, but more likely for my son, he'll be 12 in December. May have to bid on a youth hunt in the next few years out there. Question on the meat quality, do yau'll notice any difference in the taste and/or toughness of the meat once the deer start reaching 9, 10 + years old ??


----------



## deerdude2000

Wow really need to load muy and our cameras and ride over there !! Doing a great job guy's.


----------



## broadonrod

grayson said:


> I would think another issue would be trying to stay up with the same deer year to year - many of them you can tell are the same deer but we have times when a deer changes so much it is hard to tell it is the same deer from the year before. Also, what are your neighboring ranches like? Do they take similar deer as yall?





Brian P. said:


> Brett, beautiful deer you have, love all the stories and the pictures from your place.
> 
> I am a meat hunter, but one day I am going to pay for a high end hunt. Maybe for me, but more likely for my son, he'll be 12 in December. May have to bid on a youth hunt in the next few years out there. Question on the meat quality, do yau'll notice any difference in the taste and/or toughness of the meat once the deer start reaching 9, 10 + years old ??


 We would love to have ya! The meet on the old bucks is just fine... We had some of an old buck tonight ... Just let us know ...

Donny you and Muy get those camera over here ... I have 3 for his new video


----------



## Phinest Phishing

These bucks are simply incredible!


----------



## broadonrod

Phinest Phishing said:


> These bucks are simply incredible!


Thanks! This season has been a blast so far !


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a pic of Kerry's management buck from this morning! What a great group of guys and hunters not to mention our roofing competitors ... Hate to see them go today... What a blast ... Here is Kerry's nice 10 point.. 5 4/8s bases 19" spread!


----------



## wishin4fishin

Nice. These pics are amazing. Brett, you are getting my daughter more and more fired up each day. Headed to the range tomorrow for some practice.


----------



## rut-ro

Brett, any recent pictures of Hollywood?


----------



## broadonrod

Haven't looked at today's pics that the other hunters took yet think Troy may have a pic of him from this morning ... Jody and I just messed around doing some shed hunting ..


----------



## broadonrod

Ryan managed to find this monster shed this morning also


----------



## deerdude2000

Will do text me when your headed that way!!


----------



## broadonrod

deerdude2000 said:


> Will do text me when your headed that way!!


I haven't left the gate but one day lol. I'm here give me a ring.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Those are excellent management deer and a very nice shed!!! Keep the pics coming for those of us stuck here in the concrete city


----------



## broadonrod

En Fuego said:


> Man Brett - you gotta stop with these pics of the BEASTS. Lil' Nate is getting big ideas!!!


Looking forward to meeting Nate! Tell that little man to get ready! See y'all soon ... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Nothing came out until very late this eve no great pics but did see some nice bucks... Was almost dark and only had 3 bucks out, we saw 15 in the last 5 minutes of daylight... Here are some pics from earlier today.One more here Im pretty sure makes the book  they are coming in late with the big moon but seeing 5-10 new bucks a sitting...see ya soon Little Nate !


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple from this evening I hunted out of a ground blind we haven't hunted this year and saw some new bucks... Looking forward to my little man and Monica getting here tomorrow along with another 2cool youth hunter tomorrow eve... If you are trying to reach me here at the ranch my cell service is in and out email me at [email protected] Im missing a lot of calls and sorry if you couldn't get thru....


















Thanks Brett


----------



## JFolm

You guys have an amazing herd Brett!


----------



## broadonrod

Just got thru Corning up a couple of stands and another youth hunter " Jake " nailed these 2 hogs with my 22-250  Jake is a great shot both hogs got their ears pierced ... Live pics .... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple live shots lots of youngsters no big boys yet... One nice 10... We are still looking.. ..


----------



## saltwater4life

What ever happened to that cat that got a couple of y'all's deer that y'all were hunting hard? Ever see him or get him?

S4L


----------



## broadonrod

What a great evening here on the Nunley Chittim/ Holden Roofing Pasture!!! Mason and his dad Charlie hunted with me this evening and took this monster 8 point that field dressed 208 lbs we haven't scored him yet... David took Jake and his dad Scott hunting this eve and took this nice 8 point also!!!! These young men will be making the run to the deer contest Tomorrow and what a blast we have had... These youth hunts are a blast watching the father son teams high five and thumbs up each other with great memories .... Congrats Mason and Jake ! Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

David teaching Jake how to field dress a deer ... Good stuff!


----------



## spurgersalty

I can't see the second kiddos shot, but the first one pjt it RIGHT where it needed to be by the looks in the pic. Well done kiddos!


----------



## broadonrod

saltwater4life said:


> What ever happened to that cat that got a couple of y'all's deer that y'all were hunting hard? Ever see him or get him?
> 
> S4L


Haven't seen that sucker :/.. We have some time in on him/her for sure... Hope it went next door lol...


----------



## 41082

Very nice pair of bucks, congratulations!


----------



## broadonrod

spurgersalty said:


> I can't see the second kiddos shot, but the first one pjt it RIGHT where it needed to be by the looks in the pic. Well done kiddos!


Both kiddos hit the zone perfect! Heck all the youth hunters this season have been on the button... Not a single wounded deer... The season has been a pleasure watching these youngsters hunt / shoot... More 2cool youngsters on the way this week ... Guess that some moms and dads are letting them play a little hooky ... Mason was walking to his buck and found a shed from his deer just 40' from where the buck fell... That was really cool.. These kids are pretty hard on the rabbits and hogs too lol... We had rabbit and deer last night for dinner and cooking one of the hogs tomorrow .. Troy is first class that sucker can cook and never stops working... He has been cleaning deer, hogs, rabbits and rattle snakes nonstop! What a great guy and addition to the ranch... Nothing but compliments on his work and super respectful young man ! Glad to have him part of the ranch !!!!! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Monica ( my wife ) is here with little Brett and I think she is fixing to start hunting a big 8point in the morning... I'm on little man duty tomorrow while her and my dad go after this monster 8 point.. We just entered her in all the contest hope this sucker doesn't break up first...they are starting to fight here... I think the 8 will be in the mid to high 170s ... Really pretty buck she hasn't taken a deer in a couple of years hope it all comes together.. Brett


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Good luck monica*



broadonrod said:


> Monica ( my wife ) is here with little Brett and I think she is fixing to start hunting a big 8point in the morning... I'm on little man duty tomorrow while her and my dad go after this monster 8 point.. We just entered her in all the contest hope this sucker doesn't break up first...they are starting to fight here... I think the 8 will be in the mid to high 170s ... Really pretty buck she hasn't taken a deer in a couple of years hope it all comes together.. Brett


Knock that Giant down Monica. And Dad, fire up that Tractor for Lil Brett. You know how much he Loves that Tractor. LOL
We are trying to find some live Chickens to bait for those CATS. Nobody has chickens around here. might have to bring a couple baby goats to put in a feed pen..
How about those Smiles on all the youngsters? Thats as good as it can get! Good Job Holden Crew.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks Big Pappa! And thanks for starting this thread it's been a blast... Masons buck ended up scoring 143 and some change and weighed 210 at Los Cuernos De Tejas deer contest... Here is a shot of Little Brett picking up his first arrow head in the road... It took 2-3 minutes for him to see it but he finally got it ... The second shot is a live Pic with me in the stand guess he over did it a little today


----------



## elkhunter49

Now that's quality time in my book!! Well done Brett


----------



## broadonrod

... Little sucker just woke up ... Here is a couple real time pics  and we got a pig with my bow out the blind window a minute ago ...


----------



## wishin4fishin

Brett is the little man still gonna be there this weekend? Sure would like to meet him.


----------



## broadonrod

wishin4fishin said:


> Brett is the little man still gonna be there this weekend? Sure would like to meet him.


Looking forward to y'all getting here this weekend! Bucks are starting to move a little ... Everyone saw new bucks today we have never seen before but overall hunting was slow with the heat, green and moon... Little man will be gone by then unless Monica doesn't find her big 8 point... She videoed a really nice 10 point with 5" kicker on g2 this evening that would be a book deer without the kicker but decided to hunt the big 8... I'm pretty proud of her I would have shot the 11 ... She said one more year ... This 8 is pushing the book I don't think he will make it but very close ... Either way it's a Munster and hope she finds him again before she heads home... She is def staying a few more days he is a buck of a lifetime ... Here is another pic of Charlie and Mason on their father / son youth hunt what a great pic and memories... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Forgot pic


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a couple pics of the 10 with a big kicker... Off the tv so not great.. He is in a safe area or wouldn't post ..


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a live pic of me and little Brett in the stand..Getting late.. Seeing a lot more bucks today.. Headed to camp in a minute think I heard a shot... Fingers crossed hope Monica got her buck... !


----------



## wishin4fishin

Brett how old is that 10 point on the right in the last picture? He looks knarley.


----------



## broadonrod

Man that old ten is ancient ... He has some really good beams prob. 28"+... He is prob around 10-11 years old. His rack changes every year lady year he stayed a 10 and put on about 5 inches this year... He could fall off next year but 2 out of the last several years we have see him he had a good drop tine... Hope he grows one back if not he is a cool deer to watch anyway ... We saw a pile of new bucks this eve... Again hunting was slower than average but I would rather see new bucks than a lot of them anyway... I'm not seeing a real rut yet but some prerut going on for sure... Everyone saw new buck again this eve in areas we have been hunting pretty hard... Monica videoed another really good buck this eve ...... I think she is getting to picky for sure... All of the bucks she has videoed have been mature but she is still holding out.. We still have a lot of deer to take and several 2coolers headed this way the next couple of weeks ... Looking forward to the campfire stories! David hunted some new ground today and saw a few nice new bucks but no monsters... Here is a buck he videoed this eve , we haven't seen this deer all year but have watched this old sucker for at least 6 years ....Hope everyone is having a great season and can't wait for a freeze here! If you have tried to reach us for a youth / management hunt email me at [email protected] I'm not getting a lot of my calls... My email is working pretty good.. Thanks For the kind replies Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Forgot the pic again  cool management buck at 9-10 years old..


----------



## wishin4fishin

broadonrod said:


> Forgot the pic again  cool management buck at 9-10 years old..
> View attachment 555318
> View attachment 555319


That will work for sure, lol. Really looking forward to the trip and meeting you guys.


----------



## broadonrod

Looking forward to meeting y'all also! Give me a ring this eve after 7:00 if you get a chance... Here is a live pic of a pretty cool little fella.. I think he is about 3 years old 7x6 cool kickers on both sides and a tweener on both sides... I have 2 bucks locked up in the brush now about 50 yards in front of me if they don't break soon I'm going to try and do something before dark... They have been stuck for about 15 minutes:/... I'll try and get a pic before they break apart ...


----------



## Kyle 1974

Reciprocating saw Brett.


----------



## broadonrod

The buck broke apart all I got was dust :/.. One of the bucks came back the other one rolled out... Here is one of the bucks that were locked..


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*WOW*

Those Dudes must be eating Right. I mean fighting to the point of getting locked up and looks like nothing got broke (at least on him). See you guys in a few days Ma Brutha.


----------



## nolaks

anyword on the mtn lion??


----------



## broadonrod

nolaks said:


> anyword on the mtn lion??


Nothing yet... We haven't seen anymore sign at all.. 10 cameras covering that area and lots of sitting and calling but nada... We are finding some cool arrow heads looking for tracks lol...


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## broadonrod

Bow hunting hogs this eve .. 10 more yards lol


----------



## jgale

Bacon! 

Is Troy tired of cleaning animals yet? LOL He is going to be a PRO by the end of season if he's not already!!


----------



## JB Offshore

Troy dad Billy on our lease is going to have to ask him for tricks and how to clean deer and pig. Lol


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> Bacon!
> 
> Is Troy tired of cleaning animals yet? LOL He is going to be a PRO by the end of season if he's not already!!


Troy is an animal! That young man can knock out a 200 lb sow in about 5 minutes ... Skined and in the walkin before you can fix a drink  one great young man right there... He has been keeping the camp in order, guiding hunts, and keeping everything in check around here... We are lucky to have him part of the team !!!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a pic of a nice young buck from this eve...


----------



## broadonrod

Here is another pic from this eve.. This buck pretty much owned this doe...


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a really nice 16 point we saw this eve... I saw this buck last week rin across the road and been looking for him pretty hard... After seeing him this eve we decided to let him ride ...


----------



## broadonrod

Here is what we figure to be a 6 year old buck... Look at the gut on this sucker... We have weighed 3 bucks that hit the scales at 260-270 lbs ( not field dressed ) this buck is much larger than any we have taken and figure he would field dress 225-230 pretty easy..he is a nine point with an extra tine between his g2 and g3 you can't see in the pic but he gets to ride out the season also .. .


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the stand! Another youth hunter smacks a nice one ... We havent gone down to find him yet but looked like a great shot!!! Evann and Scott are here on a father daughter youth hunt... They got to the ranch around noon we took a ride around the ranch and she nailed a hog about 1:00... A few minutes ago Evenn nailed her first deer can't wait to go look .... I'll post pics in a little while .... Brett


----------



## En Fuego

Man Brett - 
You are doing such fantastic things with these kids hunts. Hunter's buck will be done in March, and Nate is just counting down the days.

You are helping guys like me make unbelievable memories with our families!!

Thanks is not enough.


----------



## broadonrod

Got him ... Another first buck!


----------



## jgale

En Fuego said:


> Man Brett -
> You are helping guys like me make unbelievable memories with our families!!
> 
> Thanks is not enough.


X10 and thanks again brotha! My boy is still nonstop about his deer and hunting with Mr. Brett and his deer.


----------



## FISH TAILS

That is a pretty deer congrats to Evann and dad Scott for getting her down there for her first deer!! Keep doing what you are doing Brett it is an awesome thing!!


----------



## broadonrod

En Fuego said:


> Man Brett -
> You are doing such fantastic things with these kids hunts. Hunter's buck will be done in March, and Nate is just counting down the days.
> 
> You are helping guys like me make unbelievable memories with our families!!
> 
> Thanks is not enough.


Thank you my brother and it was a pleasure having you and your son here at the ranch! Can't wait to meet Nate... We are sitting here at the fire fixing to hit the sack watching the bucks eat off the corn boards.... What a blast watching this young lady nail her first pig and buck today... It all happened so fast we decided David is taking her to another stand in the morning to hunt the buck we call long brows ... Bucks ate starting to move pretty good hope he shows ... Thanks again my friend and see ya soon ! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> X10 and thanks again brotha! My boy is still nonstop about his deer and hunting with Mr. Brett and his deer.


You are to kind my brother! Let's get that youngster back down here and wack some of these hogs !!!! Bring Big Pappa and his beautiful wife along to video the shots again ... Thanks my brother ! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> That is a pretty deer congrats to Evann and dad Scott for getting her down there for her first deer!! Keep doing what you are doing Brett it is an awesome thing!!


Thanks Josh ! See ya soon bro... Looking forward to us getting down here ! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Pic of this eve ... The trapper is at work what a pretty sight ...


----------



## idletime

broadonrod said:


> Here is a really nice 16 point we saw this eve... I saw this buck last week rin across the road and been looking for him pretty hard... After seeing him this eve we decided to let him ride ...
> View attachment 555901


That is an amazing animal. Fairly young too.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Listo*



broadonrod said:


> You are to kind my brother! Let's get that youngster back down here and wack some of these hogs !!!! Bring Big Pappa and his beautiful wife along to video the shots again ... Thanks my brother ! Brett


Jason's boy is still excited to the point of taking pictures of bucks fighting in his own backyard.He got a little TOO Close, but Dad has fixed that..LOL. We have some time off next week. Maybe with Your schedules permitting, we can head down there. Get Travis to take a break as well.


----------



## broadonrod

idletime said:


> That is an amazing animal. Fairly young too.


Thanks my brother ... Hope you are having a great season... Can't wait for the front hope it gets them moving... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

BIG PAPPA said:


> Jason's boy is still excited to the point of taking pictures of bucks fighting in his own backyard.He got a little TOO Close, but Dad has fixed that..LOL. We have some time off next week. Maybe with Your schedules permitting, we can head down there. Get Travis to take a break as well.


 I'll put you to work out here  lol... I'll give ya a call this eve ... We are trying to find this Young lady another buck that seems to have become pretty ellusive ... It's like they know .. Talk to ya this eve bro... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Lots of far ***** this year... They are coming to the feeders day and night...


----------



## broadonrod

Starting to see some action ... Here is a buck on a doe could go off pretty soon...


----------



## broadonrod

Nice youngster! One of my favorite young bucks on the ranch..


----------



## broadonrod

Nice 11 point we saw this eve ...


----------



## broadonrod

Forgot pic.


----------



## broadonrod

Evann and Scott thanks a million! Once again we have made new friends and great memories with some really cool people here on 2cool... Hated to see y'all head out this morning.. Evann you are one heck of a shot! First hog, javalina and deer all 3 shots right on the money.. Wish that big 12 point would have showed up this morning Troy is still kicking dirt around here... Looking forward to seeing y'all again.. Scott you are a first class Pappa and have a wonderful daughter Thanks again my brother!Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Live shot from the tripod


----------



## FISH TAILS

Man that is a nice one!! Looks like you might get some weather down your way going to freeze here Tuesday! 

Brett thanks for the invite I am ready for some hog and cat killing fun . The new camera is pretty nice also should get some good photos!


----------



## broadonrod

See ya soon Josh! Looking forward getting ya down here ...

Here are a couple of finds from earlier today... We all slept in with the strong winds and went running around this morning.. I found this arrow head and shed... The other guys did pretty good too.. Here is a pic of David and Troy with the shed I wouldn't let them hold my arrow head they always put them in their pocket and run off  lol


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a live shot:/.. Pretty slow at this spot this eve.. I'm bow hunting hogs from a ground blind and shouldn't have corned so far ... Only 2 bucks here this eve :/...


----------



## AirbornXpress

broadonrod said:


> Here is a live shot:/.. Pretty slow at this spot this eve.. I'm bow hunting hogs from a ground blind and shouldn't have corned so far ... Only 2 bucks here this eve :/...
> View attachment 557188


 Yea alittle far but still look's like fun:texasflag
did ya get one?


----------



## broadonrod

airbornxpress said:


> Yea alittle far but still look's like fun:texasflag
> did ya get one?


Ended up getting one this eve.. Been having a lot if fun with the bow this season hunting hogs... Lots of them around this year that for sure...


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a cool pic of a couple nice bucks ...


----------



## Grande Venado

Nice, any recent pics of Hollywood?


----------



## broadonrod

Here is another cool shot... I really like this suckers frame... This buck has gotten a little better each season ... This pic is from a few days ago...


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## Ms.BlindDate

*Great Pic*

What a great Pic!



broadonrod said:


> Here is a cool pic of a couple nice bucks ...
> View attachment 557256


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Yezzir*



Grande Venado said:


> Nice, any recent pics of Hollywood?


Hollywood got a Good Ole South Texas Dirt Nap a few weeks back. Awsome Animal. I bet he takes Biggest 9 in all the Contest's.


----------



## Grande Venado

BIG PAPPA said:


> Hollywood got a Good Ole South Texas Dirt Nap a few weeks back. Awsome Animal. I bet he takes Biggest 9 in all the Contest's.


Saw the big 9, great buck.

I thought this was Hollywood from a few years back?


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*You are right.*



Grande Venado said:


> Saw the big 9, great buck.
> 
> I thought this was Hollywood from a few years back?


I Stand Corrected Sir. It was Cartoon that took a Dirt Nap (The Big 9). The wife got that hunt all on Film for Mr. Holden.


----------



## broadonrod

Grande Venado said:


> Saw the big 9, great buck.
> 
> I thought this was Hollywood from a few years back?


I haven't seen him yet , he is a camp buck and may have taken a walk to the fence line :/... Hope not but it is possible.. We stopped posting pics of deer in 3 of the 4 pastures ... We are just now seeing alot of our older bucks so maybe he will pop up we would let him walk another year or 2 anyway... We have seen several young bucks that look just like him it looks like he has been taking care of business the past few seasons ... He never traveled much but never know... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple live shots of this eve... Big Pappa you need to get back down here and wack some pigs! I'm running out of arrows ! 
View attachment 557512






View attachment 557514


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## broadonrod




----------



## broadonrod

Getting dark.. One more pic


----------



## rodsnscrews

Brett all these pictures of deer maked me hungry for some good vension so last nite I grilled up 2 tenderlions that I had marinated with coke and italian dressing! I marinated overnite and then batted dry and put some piggy pork seasoning from van roehlings and then covered with Gordon's grub rub wrapped in foil for 6 mins side over hot coals and then 2 mins out of foil on each side ! I cut them up in lil medalions and warmed up some Jalapeno Red Plum Grilling Sauce from Van Roehlings for dipping and never told my girlfriend that it was vension and she loved it..even bragged to her mother how good it was! Got love it!


----------



## wishin4fishin

*Many thanks Brett for memories that will last a lifetime!!!*

I had the pleasure of taking my daughter down to Brett's place this past weekend for her to shoot her first animal. That only took about an hour as Brett took us on a short tour after unloading the truck and she had a pig down in no time. Guess I should start at the beginning and let everyone know she had never shot a rifle until the week before and I took her out for a couple of practice sessions. Eight rounds in two different sessions and she never missed the bull by more than an inch. Little Annie Oakley made us all proud as she was three for three on the weekend with a pig, javalina and her buck.

Back to the hunt. Our first sit and the first deer to show is a 175" ten point that was sixty yards away and hung around for over an hour. Like many of you I have hunted since I was a kid but have never been fortunate enough to hunt a place with BIG deer. This place has big deer and lots of them. I was in sensory overload the entire weekend. It certainly let me practice my scoring skills and I am sure that Brett got tired of me asking him what a deer scores so we could compare.

Shortly after he showed a very unique old eight point showed up and Brett gave Evann the thumbs up to take him. Perfect heart shot and he only went about twenty yards. Hopefully Brett still has the video and posts it up.

I could write a novel about the weekend but won't bother everyone with the other details. We hunted another deer the rest of the time but couldn't get on him. If any of you are sitting on the fence on whether to take your child down to the Chittum with Brett and the gang....call him now and do it. You will not regret it I promise. He has the perfect camp for you to still enjoy hunting camp things but still has nice comfortable accommodations.

Troy and David, thanks so much for everything you did. You are true down to earth people and my daughter just loved both of you and all you did.

Brett, thank you again for giving me the chance to make a memory with my daughter that neither of us will ever forget. That has to make you sleep good at night. You are a great host and someone I can call a true friend. When we pulled up to the gate to leave on Sunday my daughter looks and me and says "dad I don't want to leave and go home. I have had a great weekend with you and don't want it to end".

I look forward to a return visit in the very near future if you will have the time.


----------



## wishin4fishin

Brett if you have another pic of her an her deer can you post it up. I seem to be dumber than my phone.


----------



## wishin4fishin

*Another pic or two*

Hopefully this works


----------



## wishin4fishin

*One more*

Sorry cant get more than one to load at a time.


----------



## deerdude2000

Nice deer Brett!! I really have to get Muy off his butt and come over !! you have any big 8s with a drop? working on my bucket list!!


----------



## TildenHunter

That young ladies deer is very unique. It looks just like a deer on our place.







I've never seen another that has as much turn up in the main beams. Very cool trophy. Congrats to the young hunter and congrats to you guys for hosting these hunts for children.


----------



## broadonrod

TildenHunter said:


> That young ladies deer is very unique. It looks just like a deer on our place.
> View attachment 557576
> 
> I've never seen another that has as much turn up in the main beams. Very cool trophy. Congrats to the young hunter and congrats to you guys for hosting these hunts for children.


Hey are you Corning our fence ! Lol just kidding... You are right very unique rack.. We have a couple of 10s just like this 8 and only have seen these bucks on this side of the ranch...very cool how they turn up... Here is another couple of pics of her trophy!!!really cool deer ..thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Donny here is an 8 with a drop we could take ! Well he has a split brow makes him a 9 and the drop makes him a ten but 8 point main frame... :/:/... This buck Is about 10 years old and ready for the wall .... Let me know my brother... Tell Muy to bring his video camera for the hint ...


----------



## broadonrod

Scott thanks for the kind words!!! Troy and David as you stated are first class individuals... We were so glad to have y'all ! Looking forward to seeing you back down here soon... Great people , great times for sure! Thanks again bro to you and your daughter !!!! Tell her "Get Tight Sucka" lol.... See ya soon


----------



## FISH TAILS

I still can't get over the fact that a deer on your ranch like this is just another buck wondering around!! Looking forward to getting some of those monsters on camera!!


----------



## AirbornXpress

*Where are you Brett*

I need today's update :hairout: You make me feel like i'm there sad4sm come on Hook us up :spineyes: You can't have a day off


----------



## broadonrod

airbornxpress said:


> I need today's update :hairout: You make me feel like i'm there sad4sm come on Hook us up :spineyes: You can't have a day off[/QUOTE l
> Lol I'll get a couple pics up in a few minutes.. Thanks guys. ! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

I came home today to see the family ... Headed back Friday but David and Troy sent me these pics from the evening hunt... The hogs are a major problem this year but we hate the idea of letting any meet go to waist so we found a guy in town that said he would take them and give them out to neighbors and friends... As you can see Troy started working on them this evening ... He got 21 hogs this afternoon ... We have hundreds still hitting the corn but if Troy keeps this up and this kind gentleman keeps finding locals that want them we should have them thinned out soon ... Here is a pic of Troy with his hogs this eve ... Also David saw 2 new drop time bucks this eve... The wide one has double drops about 2" each hard to see in the IPhone pic... The other one has a small drop also but still a drop ... David said lots of the older bucks starting to show looking for does... I picked a heck of a time to leave 


















I'm living thru the pics for the next couple of days I'll keep posting as long as they send them .... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

The hi in the back left side of the truck is winking at you Josh and Big Pappa


----------



## ClayShooter

Brett you all have a really nice deer herd. Keep up the good work with the kidos love them smiles!!!!!!


----------



## Grande Venado

broadonrod said:


> I came home today to see the family ... Headed back Friday but David and Troy sent me these pics from the evening hunt... The hogs are a major problem this year but we hate the idea of letting any meet go to waist so we found a guy in town that said he would take them and give them out to neighbors and friends... As you can see Troy started working on them this evening ... He got 21 hogs this afternoon ... We have hundreds still hitting the corn but if Troy keeps this up and this kind gentleman keeps finding locals that want them we should have them thinned out soon ... Here is a pic of Troy with his hogs this eve ... Also David saw 2 new drop time bucks this eve... The wide one has double drops about 2" each hard to see in the IPhone pic... The other one has a small drop also but still a drop ... David said lots of the older bucks starting to show looking for does... I picked a heck of a time to leave
> View attachment 557887
> View attachment 557888
> View attachment 557889
> I'm living thru the pics for the next couple of days I'll keep posting as long as they send them .... Brett


Did you guys move from the Chittim to the Tecomate? LOL

http://everythinghunting.blogspot.com/2005/07/tecomate-heart-attack-buck.html


----------



## gonefishing2

broadonrod,

I follow your posts from the blue water board to here(hunting board). I dont know much about the hunting details, or fishing either really, but I enjoy the pictures mostly. However, your pictures offshore are always excellent, but the deer pictures, for the most part, are not even close to the same quality. You seem to be into photography some, so I am just wondering why the hunting pics are not near as good as the offshore pics? you would think it would be the other way around. Just curious, I am sure you have already addressed this question, but I couldnt find it anywhere. Anyways, nice work and I hope I didnt insult your photography skills.


----------



## broadonrod

Grande Venado said:


> Did you guys move from the Chittim to the Tecomate? LOL
> 
> http://everythinghunting.blogspot.com/2005/07/tecomate-heart-attack-buck.html


LMAO! David has it coming now ...he has it coming big .. It's on ... I'll post the out come to this by the end of the weekend..


----------



## broadonrod

gonefishing2 said:


> broadonrod,
> 
> I follow your posts from the blue water board to here(hunting board). I dont know much about the hunting details, or fishing either really, but I enjoy the pictures mostly. However, your pictures offshore are always excellent, but the deer pictures, for the most part, are not even close to the same quality. You seem to be into photography some, so I am just wondering why the hunting pics are not near as good as the offshore pics? you would think it would be the other way around. Just curious, I am sure you have already addressed this question, but I couldnt find it anywhere. Anyways, nice work and I hope I didnt insult your photography skills.


The offshore pics are straight from computer the hunting pics I have been posting are from iPhone off my camera... Except for the pic David sent me yesterday ....hell at least it wasn't a big one... It is on!!!


----------



## broadonrod

My text from David yesterday eve... Oh ya it is way on


----------



## Grande Venado

LOL, do I win a free hunt for pointing this out?


----------



## broadonrod

Grande Venado said:


> LOL, do I win a free hunt for pointing this out?


You don't realize you just changes David's life as he knows it  lol.. I have already started my plotting ... Oh ya it is on ! .. Let the games begin...


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> You don't realize you just changes David's life as he knows it  lol.. I have already started my plotting ... Oh ya it is on ! .. Let the games begin...


It has begun ! I told David the feed truck would be at the gate at noon .. He waited on them until 2:00 pm :/ guess I had the time mixed up ... Brett


----------



## FISH TAILS

That is awesome bro!!


----------



## wishin4fishin

broadonrod said:


> It has begun ! I told David the feed truck would be at the gate at noon .. He waited on them until 2:00 pm :/ guess I had the time mixed up ... Brett


That is hilarious. Wish I had known about this earlier as I text him and could have put some salt in the wound.


----------



## wtc3

broadonrod said:


> It has begun ! I told David the feed truck would be at the gate at noon .. He waited on them until 2:00 pm :/ guess I had the time mixed up ... Brett


Hahahah!! Lmao!!!

About two years ago I had a buddy of mine wait for a "private" plane at the Bay City airport for three hours! He had it comin!! lol


----------



## PineappleII

gonefishing2 said:


> broadonrod,
> 
> I follow your posts from the blue water board to here(hunting board). I dont know much about the hunting details, or fishing either really, but I enjoy the pictures mostly. However, your pictures offshore are always excellent, but the deer pictures, for the most part, are not even close to the same quality. You seem to be into photography some, so I am just wondering why the hunting pics are not near as good as the offshore pics? you would think it would be the other way around. Just curious, I am sure you have already addressed this question, but I couldnt find it anywhere. Anyways, nice work and I hope I didnt insult!
> 
> Taking pictures of pictures makes them blurry and makes the deer look
> wider than they really are!!!


----------



## PineappleII

Tilt your camera at an angle when you take picture and you'll be amazed
how wide you can make a buck look, but there really blurry pictures!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

PineappleII said:


> Tilt your camera at an angle when you take picture and you'll be amazed
> how wide you can make a buck look, but there really blurry pictures!!!!


Are you sing pics are altered ... Lol... I'm posting pics from the stand off my cell phone if you don't like them look at some other post.. We really don't need our deer to look bigger just sharing experiences not trying to win a photo contest... The fishing pics are shot , loaded and many sold to magazines I have posted a few raw pics of the deer in the past I'll promise they arnt getting smaller ... I usually post some decent deer pics end of season... Just skip the next couple of weeks and watch for raw images at the end of the year ... I'm glad Bob showed me how to post pics on my phone though... The cola Blanca, Los cuernos , Muy grande , freer deer camp, and some in Los Cazadores pretty much show and tell how big the deer are if you look there ... The ranch has about 20-30 winning or placing deer/hunters in those contest .. Pics and scores aval... Thanks for your concern .... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Some do look wide :/ prob at least 20" 






Two year old pic I'm hunting this buck now... Want to guess how wide he is heavier but about the same width,.. A few of you have seen "nasty" so keep it to your selves for now please ...


----------



## LBS

*Sheesh*



broadonrod said:


> Some do look wide :/ prob at least 20"
> View attachment 558164
> Two year old pic I'm hunting this buck now... Want to guess how wide he is heavier but about the same width,.. A few of you have seen "nasty" so keep it to your selves for now please ...


My guess is up around 29-30", judging by the distance between his ears. Awesome deer. Check your PMs brotha.


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple we already loaded from the season.. Ill post alot more clean pics like I said they are dif from the stand on a Iphone...


----------



## broadonrod

LBS said:


> My guess is up around 29-30", judging by the distance between his ears. Awesome deer. Check your PMs brotha.


 Hopefully I show you this one on the ground in the next couple of weeks ... If he hasn't broken anything Im going to shoot him when I see him again... We have him at 36" inside... I hate to say that before he hits the ground but feeling pretty safe on the call... He is quite a bit bigger this season and alot heavier horns... His tines didn't do much but maybe an inch taller all the way thru... We call this buck "Nasty" this is the one that about gave me a heart atack a couple of weeks ago and he is in a pretty safe area of the ranch... If he breaks Im good with that it would be nice to let him do his thing one more season... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

The top pic is 24" wide inside. The buck never shed his velvet or summer coat... The deer has been an 8 and 9 point for the past several years and turned into a 7X7 14 point at 12 years old... We are saying 12 because the buck has been watched for 9 years and was a 22" wide mid to high 130s 8 point 9 seasons ago.. he has been a 9 point every since then and did this at 12 Plus... he scored 167 at camp I just took him to Terry our taxidermist so I didn't mess up the velvet running him around to deer contest... Prob my favorite trophy ever...


----------



## LBS

*Wow*



broadonrod said:


> Hopefully I show you this one on the ground in the next couple of weeks ... If he hasn't broken anything Im going to shoot him when I see him again... We have him at 36" inside... I hate to say that before he hits the ground but feeling pretty safe on the call... He is quite a bit bigger this season and alot heavier horns... His tines didn't do much but maybe an inch taller all the way thru... We call this buck "Nasty" this is the one that about gave me a heart atack a couple of weeks ago and he is in a pretty safe area of the ranch... If he breaks Im good with that it would be nice to let him do his thing one more season... Brett


36"???? Good lawd! Most mountain men spend their whole life chasing a MULE DEER that big! That is incredible, can't wait to see him ground checked!


----------



## broadonrod

LBS said:


> 36"???? Good lawd! Most mountain men spend their whole life chasing a MULE DEER that big! That is incredible, can't wait to see him ground checked!


 Got your PM thanks... Sure hope he doesn't break up :/ Ill be looking !!! Thanks again my brother... Brett


----------



## bigfishtx

I bet every outlaw hunter in the state is waiting for a chance to come harvest some of the deer... Sure risky putting all of this out for the world to see.


----------



## James Howell

Hopefully you get that dude before he gets stuck in the brush somewhere. I bet it is fun watching him navigate that head gear through the mesquite.


----------



## broadonrod

bigfishtx said:


> I bet every outlaw hunter in the state is waiting for a chance to come harvest some of the deer... Sure risky putting all of this out for the world to see.


We are well protected  or I wouldn't post ... Got to be some fun in it somewhere .. Watching and sharing them is a blast ... Catching a poacher would be more fun than hunting the deer .. I wouldn't want to get caught on this place ... We caught 1 a few years back he's wishing it never happened ...


----------



## Grinmaker

Thats some great deer Brett . Hope to see some close up pictures of the wide deer soon. Good luck on getting him. Mike


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> Hopefully I show you this one on the ground in the next couple of weeks ... If he hasn't broken anything Im going to shoot him when I see him again... We have him at 36" inside... I hate to say that before he hits the ground but feeling pretty safe on the call... He is quite a bit bigger this season and alot heavier horns... His tines didn't do much but maybe an inch taller all the way thru... We call this buck "Nasty" this is the one that about gave me a heart atack a couple of weeks ago and he is in a pretty safe area of the ranch... If he breaks Im good with that it would be nice to let him do his thing one more season... Brett


Bother, that's just not right! I have to look at pics of these bucks on a computer sitting at the office. I sure as heck hope you find that bad boy and we get to see some pics in front of the cactus at the ranch house!!


----------



## Josh5

The one that stayed in velvet....any ideas what the issue was? Age, or damaged the family jewels?? awesome trophy. 
Congrats.
Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## broadonrod

Josh5 said:


> The one that stayed in velvet....any ideas what the issue was? Age, or damaged the family jewels?? awesome trophy.
> Congrats.
> Thanks for posting pics.


Don't know for sure... He was just loosing his summer coat and still in velvet ... Maybe the jewels and age combined ... These deer just keep surprising us with age ... He had a set they may not have been working right or something ... The hunt this evening was kids slow.. We saw a few nice young bucks but no management deer with our youth hunter... Hope to find one in the morning ... The bucks have been moving and getting a little tough to find.. Here is a couple of pics of a young buck making a scrape this evening... Thanks for the replies again everyone !!! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Forgot the pics again


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a live pic of Landon Melesky and his dad Kenny with Landon's monster 10 point !!! We hunted yesterday evening and Troy hunted with them this morning with nada...this evening we moved blinds and this sucker came out chasing a Doe... These youth hunt have been a blast this season and what a great group of hunters and people we have met here on 2cool!!!! Well I guess we will head on to camp... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Ooops forgot pic again :/ here he is  what a great father son hunt once again !












]


----------



## wishin4fishin

Well done Brett, Mason and dad. The Nunly pasture pays off again.


----------



## DVM1997

Thanks Brett!!!! I know they are having a blast!!!

Manny​


----------



## jimmiehammond

That buck looks super old. Age?


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to Landon that is a beauty the rack has a lot of curves!!! Kenny way to go on getting your son down for a great hunt!! Keep them kids smiling Brett!


----------



## PortATrout

broadonrod said:


> Ooops forgot pic again :/ here he is  what a great father son hunt once again !
> View attachment 558735
> View attachment 558733
> ]


Was this the young man who's dad wanted a hunt to try and get his son a 150? If so it looks like he got the job done!! Way to go, great deer.


----------



## broadonrod

PortATrout said:


> Was this the young man who's dad wanted a hunt to try and get his son a 150? If so it looks like he got the job done!! Way to go, great deer.


Thanks guys !!! Yes that is the same father/son hunt from here on 2cool Thursday I think... What a great couple of guys... Thanks Manny for hooking us up with Kenny and his son... The young mans deer scored 161 5/8s and he made a perfect shot... 10 years old and he has an amazing trophy... What a blast! Josh can't wait to get you down here... Thanks again... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

jimmiehammond said:


> That buck looks super old. Age?


We think this buck is 11 years old... We have seen him for several years... Unlike many we see he has fallen in score with age but still a super nice buck ... His best horns were at 7 years old ... Finally we saw one do what you read about lol great buck and big smiles all around the camp tonight ! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Couple pics of another scrape and rub..


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a pic of Landon with his buck and the sheds off the same buck from last season


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> Here is a pic of Landon with his buck and the sheds off the same buck from last season
> View attachment 558877


Congrats to Landon on one heck of a great deer! Having the sheds is the icing on the cake.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Awsome Buck Landon*

That young Man looks HAPPY, HAPPY, HAPPY.


----------



## rag3

Very cool. The youth hunters have been slayin' the deer this year!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple live shots from the stand..


----------



## broadonrod

Another live shot..


----------



## broadonrod

Our trapper is still hard at it  found 11 of these today ... Long live the deer


----------



## longhorn_cop

These pics are insane.
Congrats Brett.
Gotta look you guys up here in Austin.
Sending email on kids and management hunts


----------



## Josh5

Any update on the Mountain lion?


----------



## broadonrod

Josh5 said:


> Any update on the Mountain lion?


No we have set that area out a lot.. The deer seemed to have moved back into the area and I think the lion may have moved... Hope the cat is gone :/... We check the area every day haven't seen any sign.. Coyotes are catching hell . Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Trapper still nailing the yotes! No lions yet.. Sure is cool helping out the fawn crop ... Here is a few pics of some more management ...












here is a live pic of one of our management hunters here at the camp fire typhus eve...


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a live shot.. 2 father son hunts going now ... Im hunting with one of the dads... Lots of bucks running today.. This sucker need to pic on someone his own size


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the stand ! Mr Waterwall just nailed a nice one... We are headed to camp!


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Nice one there.*

A Flip Flop day on the Chittim Holden pasture on December 18th....Only in Texas..Nice Deer.


----------



## wishin4fishin

Brett have y'all seen long brow lately? I want to see what we were missing. Thanks! Scott


----------



## elkhunter49

Great looking buck, congrats to you guys.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again guys !!! Daniel is stoked!!! The picture doesn't give this old buck the credit he deserves ... Here is a live pic from camp we are having a blast ... The other hunters all took hogs this eve 9 total I think... This is salesman week and the Holden Roofing sales reps have brought their kids, grand kids and some there dads... I'll post some more pics later... Thanks Brett


----------



## FISH TAILS

Looks like everyone is having fun and getting some meat! Keep the pics coming for those of us still working a few more days That is a nice buck Mr Waterwall got to take.

This is a great picture to see that the ranch has deer under 140"s even though he is still young!!


----------



## hch3

Brett need the nighttime update to get my dialy fix of awesome deer
U must b busy with a big boy


----------



## broadonrod

hch3 said:


> Brett need the nighttime update to get my dialy fix of awesome deer
> U must b busy with a big boy


We had our best hints of the year this evening... I had 4 fights in front of me and my hunter this eve, one really good fight I'll YouTube ASAP... Now management deer but some REAL Nice bucks.. Looking at the videoed this eve we saw 16 buck we have not seen this year... One monster ! The buck Monica was hunting broke his G2 so he gets a free ride this season.. At least he is spreading his nasty 8 point frame .... The prerut is on they are fighting and looking hard... The rut should be full swing in the next few days... I'll post a couple pics in a little while we are still looking at today's video .. Cold drinks, camp fire, today's videos , 6 sales reps... Lots of fun here tonight... Wish these guys would stop talking about roofing... ... I'll post a few soon ... Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the camp fire...


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## broadonrod

Broke g1-g4 and g5


----------



## jgale

Looks like one helluva fight!! That pic with all the dust flying is sweet!


----------



## Grinmaker

Hey Brett have you seen the wide deer again ?


----------



## broadonrod

Grinmaker said:


> Hey Brett have you seen the wide deer again ?


He is not wide anymore :/... Broke beam off... Houses he is out making it all happen ... :/.. Brett


----------



## broadonrod

*Fight*


----------



## Mojo281

Pretty coo!! Bet it's intense seeing it in person...


----------



## FISH TAILS

That an awesome fight video pretty cool how we'll the sound picked up the antlers!!


----------



## JB Offshore

That is crazy. Cool video. Hate to get in between them two.


----------



## broadonrod

Camp buck  rut kicking off hard .. Thanks for the replies!!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a cool one... What is it?? game cam..


----------



## bigfishtx

Swordfish?


----------



## southtexasreds

fox


----------



## Main Frame 8

broadonrod said:


> Here is a cool one... What is it?? game cam..
> View attachment 560633


Turkey


----------



## subsea78

emu


----------



## wishin4fishin

Main Frame 8 said:


> Turkey


Yeah what he said ^^^


----------



## PortATrout

broadonrod said:


> Here is a cool one... What is it?? game cam..
> View attachment 560633


ET? Phone home!!


----------



## broadonrod

Main Frame 8 said:


> Turkey


It is a turkey... My Dad about spit his teeth out whole we were looking at the pics lol... That sucker was eye to eye with the camera..

ET. Phone home. That's funny... Alien pics from the Nunley Chittim lmao!

Looks like a late winter.. The bucks are starting to show them selves... Lots of new ones showing up we thought to be lost or mountain lion food. Lots of fighting and chasing does now.. Several bucks already have their does and seeing them all day... Sent Troy home a few days that young man is great! Looking forward to the families all get down to the ranch for the day after Christmas thru New Year stretch .. Still have a few bucks left to take with the kiddos! Thanks again for all the replies this threads been a blast and thanks again Big Pappa for starting it up! Brett


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Yezzir ma brutha*

This has to be my Best thread Ever... LOL


----------



## jgale

BIG PAPPA said:


> This has to be my Best thread Ever... LOL


I'm sure glad you started it. Makes the work week a lil less painful! I see a yearly play by play thread now


----------



## jgale

Just got the video from Brett. Thanks again for the hunt, and capturing my sons first deer on camera so we are able to relive the excitement and emotions from the hunt. My boy is still talking about this hunt! Now he's "famous" cause he's on YouTube


----------



## Law Dog

Great video, congrats to the young hunter. It's a live time memory!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats to ya again that video is pretty cool and will be a documented memory for you an your son forever!


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> Just got the video from Brett. Thanks again for the hunt, and capturing my sons first deer on camera so we are able to relive the excitement and emotions from the hunt. My boy is still talking about this hunt! Now he's "famous" cause he's on YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE We cant wait to get him back down to the ranch! You and your boy are first class my brother... See ya soon ! Brett


----------



## Encinal

Nice vid! Great to see a kid excited like that! Your deer look great in the vid! I'm always trying to figure out your photos, because everything looks like it has 20" tines or is 30" wide with the pic of pic.


----------



## SwampRat

That's a great video. Brete, the efforts you guys do turn dreams into legends. 

To a job well by all...

Merry Christmas!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys! We love hunting with these kids... Im trying to make a video of all the kids hunts.. We didn't get alot of footage from some of them but did get most of the shots on video... Im puting some of the deer the kids got to see on the videos but really haven't taken as much footage this year as we usually do.. It's cool watching and talking to the kiddos while hunting their bucks and has been the most fun season ever.

Need to get you down here for a cold one ! Lol on the 30" wide 20" tines sounds like a couple of our hunters down on the ranch ... Some of them think everything is 30" wide LOL... They def. look bigger from the ground too... We have a couple of bucks on the ranch that will hit the 30" wide range but def no 20" tines... The pics of pics are a blast from the stand can't post off the card from the ranch I have to send from Iphone... Ill try and get a pic of a couple of wide ones this coming week... We have one we call nasty in the back that we think is 34" after studying him now and another called chopper we think is 30-31"... Nasty broke a beam already wich is cool don't have to worry about him running off and getting shot now... Chopper was with a doe at camp just a couple days ago he is a 4-5 year old and gets a few more years... Thanks my brother hope ya'll are haveing a great season and Merry Christmas to you and your familly!

Here is another video I just put together of Charlie and his son Mason, another youth hunt along with a few bucks Mason got to see while hunting for his buck... Im still looking for that big 8 point for ya Charlie







... Brett Merry Christmas everyone !!!


----------



## broadonrod

Been working on some new genetics... Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Calfroper81

How much for that one? Looks like a management hunt to me.


----------



## FISH TAILS

I want that one! I think it should be a little cheaper at the taxidermist!!!!


----------



## rag3

Great stuff! I can't wait to get back down there tomorrow!



Bob


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> We cant wait to get him back down to the ranch! You and your boy are first class my brother... See ya soon ! Brett


We can't wait to get back down there and look at some of those S Texas monsters you are growing! I'm also ready for some more live from the stand updates too 

Rag3 I know you are down there now too. How about a few shots for those of us sitting behind a desk right now wishing we were out in a 30degree deer blind instead LOL


----------



## broadonrod

Looks like Big Papa and Miss Blind Date are headed this way for the weekend... My nephew Munch man will be here by 2:00 pm hope to find him a buck this eve... Def a full camp this week... Monica and my daughter Chelsey will be hunting this eve too... Hope to have some pics and deer hit the ground the next few days... The rut is in full swing, saw a lot of new bucks yesterday and this morning ... Bob said he saw some nice new bucks also ... I'll get some more live shots going ... Thanks Jason and see y'all soon!


----------



## broadonrod

Kinda load in the ground stand this eve lol


----------



## broadonrod

It rabbit for dinner tomorrow night


----------



## jgale

Nice! Tastes like chicken


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## wishin4fishin

Man I am glad to see that you are back at the ranch. I've been Jones'ing for some updates and pics.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Looks like lots of fun with the young ones enjoy it while you can!! Keep the deer pics coming and tell the little man to save me some rabbits!!! Looks like another cold spell may be moving in.


----------



## wacker

That Boy is growing up quick! keep doing what you are doing Bret.:clover:


----------



## Ms.BlindDate

*Management*



broadonrod said:


> Been working on some new genetics... Merry Christmas everyone!
> View attachment 561339


I might be able to afford this one Brett!


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a few live shots from the stand the rut is wide open! Lots of bucks on does all day today...


----------



## broadonrod

Shannon my sister-in law just wacked a monster boar ... Getting out of stand now I'll post pics in a few minutes ... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Look at this sucker! Shannon is so excited!


----------



## wishin4fishin

That boar will make a cool euro mount. Tell her congrats.


----------



## JShupe

That thing is huge.


----------



## elkhunter49

That hog looks prehistoric, congrats to the lady on a true trophy hog!


----------



## longhorn_cop

Nice hog


----------



## FISH TAILS

That thing is nasty!!


----------



## broadonrod

My nephew Munch shot a nice deer this evening... Shot looked low but lots of blood... We are going to let the deer lay for a couple hours and go try to find him ... He got 2 shots in him I think we will find him... I'll post pics if we find this sucker...


----------



## broadonrod

Just got him


----------



## broadonrod

Munch and his 9 point... ...


----------



## broadonrod

One more pic...


----------



## Jfreeman

:brew2:N


----------



## jgale

Looks like another great deer and another happy young hunter! It doesn't get any better. I love seeing all the kids with big smiles.


----------



## broadonrod

Troy is one slick cat! Lol... Here is a live pic from camp...


----------



## broadonrod

Live pics... Took the kiddos shed hunting .. Munch found this big shed in the first minute of the hunt... We only found one more small one but this one was worth the trip... He said it is going in his room next to his hog scull from last year


----------



## Encinal

broadonrod said:


> Here are a few live shots from the stand the rut is wide open! Lots of bucks on does all day today...
> View attachment 562339
> View attachment 562340


You notice the cut on the leg of the deer on the left?

That's pretty cool.


----------



## broadonrod

Yes Sir... That's got to hurt... Lots of limping going on now... I am hog hunting with my nephew this evening and the buck are all over the place chasing doe... Here is a nice 8 point super heavy and another buck on a doe right now that has already busted a couple of tines off...Munch is taking yhe pics this eve, I'll keep posting his best ones...


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## broadonrod

Ran out of battery in camera .. Munch is getting to see some really good bucks this eve .. He is video them I'll post some pics later from this eve ...


----------



## broadonrod

Real time ... Munch is a heck of a shot!


----------



## Ms.BlindDate

*Great Deer*



broadonrod said:


> Munch and his 9 point... ...
> View attachment 562603
> View attachment 562604


Congrads on that fabulous deer. It was a pleasure meeting u Munch.


----------



## Ms.BlindDate

*Great Bucks*

Here are some pics Big Pappa and I took from the blind... Incredible, thank you Brett and Monica for a great weekend.


----------



## broadonrod

It was great having you and Big Papa down... The youngsters are having a blast... Little Brett has him self a new pet... We are arrow head hunting and my dad took the others on a javalina hunt... Here is a live shot of my little man... ... Brett


----------



## Main Frame 8

broadonrod said:


> Troy is one slick cat! Lol... Here is a live pic from camp...
> View attachment 562639
> View attachment 562640


 You need to mount that cat head on top of one of your voodoo sticks for the boat


----------



## broadonrod

That is a great idea !!! Lol... Here is a live pic of Shannon the hog slayer!


----------



## bigfishtx

Did you chop the tip off that scorpions tail?


----------



## broadonrod

bigfishtx said:


> Did you chop the tip off that scorpions tail?


Ya I chopped it off first... That boy is going to be an animal ... We have had a blast together this season ... Nice having all the families ,friends and kiddos down the last couple of seasons... Really has been cool watching all these youngsters get to hunt and run around in the same manor I was raised my self... Great times for sure and happy new year to all!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a really nice new buck we saw on the Holden Roofing Pasture this evening... We are watching the evening videos from earlier and this buck has 17 points we think he is about 5 years old...  .... Here is also a pic of a nubbin buck trying out an old doe lol...


----------



## broadonrod

It's on with the kiddos ... They never left camp .... What a great new years eve!


----------



## Bull Minnow

Great pics of the kids and jacks! Happy new year


----------



## broadonrod

Bull Minnow said:


> Great pics of the kids and jacks! Happy new year


Thanks my brother... Here is munch with his jack rabbit back strap and one of his cotton tails ...


----------



## broadonrod

forgot pic


----------



## Jfreeman

I remember the days when my boys were jack rabbit slayers. Good times!


----------



## broadonrod

Can't wait for my boy to hit about 5 years old ... My nephew Mario" Munch" has become a pretty good little hunter ... Here is alive pic ... It's raining and cold here but the camp deer have been rolling in all day with does... Here is a live pic out the camp house window... Brett


----------



## capttravis

Cool pics of the little man!!! He is getting big fast, u and Monica are going to have your hands full in a few years


----------



## broadonrod

My boy found this Nunley Chittim Ranch frisbee while running around the ranch... ...


----------



## FREON

A good Dad would play catch with him.....LOL


----------



## FISH TAILS

FREON said:


> A good Dad would play catch with him.....LOL


That right there is funny I want to see that too!! Y'all are in trouble in a few years he is going to be a hand full!


----------



## wishin4fishin

That boy is gonna be Texas' best rabbit thumpin, hog whackin, doe stackin, buck killing machine. You my brotha are in big trouble.


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> A good Dad would play catch with him.....LOL


That's funny !!! Little man is a blast ! Munch man my nephew is with me now and I think we are fixing to wack a big boar hog again... Lots of bucks chasing does still....

Thanks guys for the comments... I'll post some pics here shortly from this evenings hunt... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Munch just wacked 3 sows and a BIG BOAR !!! My sedero is full of hogs lol....


----------



## broadonrod

Munch ended up with 6 hogs by dark!!! Here is one... This young man can shoot! I'll post more pics soon... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Couple bucks chasing does this eve ...Here are two bucks chasing this eve...


















TACH]


----------



## broadonrod

If you notice we let these 8s breed ... Prob not a good idea lol


----------



## broadonrod

Remember the turd my boy had? Well it is really a Chittim ranch crab!


----------



## BretE

Heard that diesel fuel didn't work too well in the Polaris......

Met Troy in Uvalde last week.....that Polaris was hurtin.....


----------



## broadonrod

wishin4fishin said:


> That boy is gonna be Texas' best rabbit thumpin, hog whackin, doe stackin, buck killing machine. You my brotha are in big trouble.


I am looking forward to the years to come with little man ... Sure hope it's not pay back time... Lol... My mom warned me before she passed sure hope she was just BSing me lol! He is an animal for a 2 year old for sure... See y'all back down here soon bro! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Brete said:


> Heard that diesel fuel didn't work too well in the Polaris......
> 
> Met Troy in Uvalde last week.....that Polaris was hurtin.....


Yes Sir... That was a problem lol... Seemed to be smoking a bit... .... Congrats on your buck again... That was a nice one! Brett


----------



## BretE

broadonrod said:


> Yes Sir... That was a problem lol... Seemed to be smoking a bit... .... Congrats on your buck again... That was a nice one! Brett


Thanks......you better hold on to Troy, seemed like a really good guy....


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks bro.. Troy is a fine young man and doing a bang up job here on the ranch... I think he is about ready for swordfish season ... This cold weather is getting to him lol...

Here is a couple pics from about 15 minutes ago here in camp... We had a hot Doe here and the bucks were staying on her pretty good... I may hunt from the camp house this eve... Have a good one my brother! Brett


----------



## BretE

Been off since Dec 6th, spent most of it down your way.....back to work now, gotta hate that....good news is only couple more years and I'll get to spend as much time as I want down south......good luck the rest of the way!


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a live shot from the stand... Pretty young buck with split brow tines ...


----------



## broadonrod

Hey what's wrong with this picture? Live shot from Troy ...


----------



## wishin4fishin

Excuse me sir... Mind if I take you for a little ride.


----------



## LHandler

Is that two boars? Gay hogs?


----------



## broadonrod

Ya I think the came from next door ...


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the camp fire... This 12 point keeps getting closer each night ...


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the camp fire... This sucker ran off our 12 point... .... We just tracked him about 80 yards and there he was... this old boar won't be eating our camp deers corn any more ..


----------



## broadonrod

Nice 10 just walked into camp..


----------



## broadonrod

Been raining here since 2:00 am.. Nasty day in South Texas for sure... We have a 2cool youth hunter coming in today hope the youngster brought some rubber boots lol... I'm fixing to slip and slide up to the gate I'll post pics if I get stuck should be a fun 8 mile round trip lol...


----------



## broadonrod

Nate just got to the ranch and we are here at camp... He says he hasn't seen any deer yet ...


----------



## broadonrod

Live with Andrew and his boy Nate our youth hunter from camp... Nice young 12 point with his doe in front of the camp house ... This buck has some great main beams...


----------



## broadonrod

Our first 2 bucks just walked out .... Nate is looking for his buck to show up  he is all over them with the binoculars ...


----------



## broadonrod

An old 10 point just came in with a doe ! If this sucker comes back out Nate is going to wack him!


----------



## broadonrod

Nailed him!


----------



## Walter

Wow they are running around camp like pets.Nice pictures.


----------



## broadonrod

Walter said:


> Wow they are running around camp like pets.Nice pictures.


Yes Sr... We don't shoot around camp and feed the deer there every day ... They get pretty close... This young man is stoked...


----------



## broadonrod

live from the stand !


----------



## wishin4fishin

Way to go Nate! Now go get your picture taken with that big boy so we all know what you got.


----------



## Walter

Nice! good for him.


----------



## broadonrod

We just took a pic and got back in the stand... More bucks are coming out now...


----------



## broadonrod

Pigs are coming out now... We are going to bust a hog now here is Nates buck and 2 more that just walked out...












these youth hunts are a blast! This old buck is about 10 years old what a happy hunter ! Brett


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Yuppers*

Next time I'm in Camp, I'm gonna slice a couple Apples and tease them in close, then throw the Apple slice in the bed of my truck and teach'm how to Load Up...lol.
Congrats Nate.. What a Nice Buck...Happy Happy Happy.


----------



## broadonrod

And another Nunley Chittim Ranch hog bites the dust!


----------



## Loudguyfishing

Brett, I've sent you a PM.


----------



## broadonrod

One more pic of another happy hunter in the Holden Roofing Pasture " Nunley Chittim Ranch"


----------



## Walter

Good job Bret,you just made a hunter for life.


----------



## Brian P.

Love the pics and stories. Hope to be there next season. So, the 8-point in the pic next to Nate looking through the binocs.... how old is that deer ?? I've gotten okay at judging the deer in your pics, but that one looks out of place. Wide, but short tines, very little brow-tines. Seems to be way "under-horned" compared to most 8-points that you post pictures of.


----------



## FISH TAILS

Congrats Bate on a great buck!! Looks like some cold nasty weather!


----------



## En Fuego

Holy Crapola!
We are sitting here grilling up dinner and we have a 175+ class buck eating corn so close that my son wanted me to get my pistol so he could shoot him.
I said no, but truth be told I could take him with a wrist-rocket.
It's a sad commentary that one of the biggest deer I've ever seen in my life is watching us cook fajitas!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks bro! I'm headed back to the fire... Don't shoot our camp mascots lol,.. Here is a pic of you and yout boy'






sure met some great folks here on 2cool... Cotton tail Dave says he is ready to find a big one maybe Andrew can find him one tomorrow


----------



## broadonrod

Brian P. said:


> Love the pics and stories. Hope to be there next season. So, the 8-point in the pic next to Nate looking through the binocs.... how old is that deer ?? I've gotten okay at judging the deer in your pics, but that one looks out of place. Wide, but short tines, very little brow-tines. Seems to be way "under-horned" compared to most 8-points that you post pictures of.


 we look at deer different than most ... One of the deer in the pics is an 8 the other is a short tined 9 but kinda wide.... Both are about 3 years old ... They get a free ride, we look for 3 reasons not to shoot our bucks... Long main beams, wide spread and good mass gets him a ride... Biologist would prob say shoot both deer:/ hunters on other ranches would prob cull them for a second trophy :/... We just let them grow old and then let someone shoot them as a trophy ... That buck will prob be killed 25-27" wide as a 150-165 and make somebody very happy.. If not it won't ruin the ranch leaving bucks like that as we have been trying to show ... He is a young buck and 50/50 he will be a good one but one thing about the Nunley Chittim is we will see what he does here thanks a lot for the reply we are having a blast with this thread!!! Brett


----------



## FISH TAILS

Man I just got on the real 2Cool and see that there has been lots of people checking out the thread but no post or comments on Nates beast! This is one lucky kid to have a dad that takes him down to shoot a true Texas low fence monster!! If I was Brett I wouldn't put pics up but he does and there are a whole bunch of very happy kids now after this deer season cause of it! I am going to try and get some sleep but am looking forward to photoing some true South Texas Monsters myself tomorrow evening down on the Chittim!

It's all about the kids!
Josh


----------



## jgale

Congrats Nate! That is one heck of a deer and he looks like quite the marksman by the looks of that hog!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks Josh looking forward to getting you down here... Nate is having a blast and just left with David and Troy putting out a little feed and hoping a javalina comes out during the ride... One of our biggest deer on the ranch has begun to show up regularly and I think we will put you in that stand this evening if you make it here in time.. David videoed a deer with a 14" droptine today and might take him this evening .. He is tossing it around:/... 


Jason thanks for the reply that young man is beside himself! Wish you and your boy were down here with us now... The bucks we have been missing that are usually regulars are starting to show pretty good and the hunts are getting better every day... The brush this year has been do green it has been a tough season ... It's pretty exciting seeing 5-10 bucks a day we have not seen all season... Give me a holler if you want to swing by and bring your video camera ... Brett


----------



## blow up

Absolutely amazing! The deer herd yall have is incredible, but what's even better is getting all those kids out! My daughter's jaw is on the floor after looking at all the pics. Keep up the excellent work!

Michael


----------



## jgale

I hope David finds "the one". Season is about to wrap up and he is officially "on the clock" now cause time is running out  

We would love to come back down and drool over some of those bucks  Hopefully we can kick this dang flu outta of this house!


----------



## Bull Minnow

My son is looking at these pictures with me.......... Says "dad, when are you going to let me shoot a buck that big" ....thanks a lot Brett! Lol


----------



## DEAD EYE MUNCHKIN

Congratulations on your huge buck Nate!


----------



## FISH TAILS

I will make it in time I am 30 minutes out and ready to shoot some bad arse photos!!


----------



## broadonrod

Bull Minnow said:


> My son is looking at these pictures with me.......... Says "dad, when are you going to let me shoot a buck that big" ....thanks a lot Brett! Lol


Lol! I need to try and put together some youth hog hunts... Get 4 - 5 youth hunters at once all here from 2cool ... We are still covered up in hogs ... That could be a lot of fun!.. We found a really nice buck dead from the rut today I'll post up some pics in a few minutes.. Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod

blow up said:


> Absolutely amazing! The deer herd yall have is incredible, but what's even better is getting all those kids out! My daughter's jaw is on the floor after looking at all the pics. Keep up the excellent work!
> 
> Michael


Thanks it's alot of fun watching these kiddoes!


----------



## broadonrod

Found this 165-170" buck today at our camp tank just 80 yards from the leaning rack..I had never seen this buck before he must have picked on an old brute and prob killed fighting... He went to water and looks like prob been in there around a week... I guess we have us another camp house scull :/... He was a 22" 11 point... Looked to be about 4-5 years old... Josh " fishtails on 2cool" showed up this afternoon and we are planning on making a video later... He is taking pics in a ground stand now hope he is seeing better deer than me nothing but little suckers showing up where I am so far...


----------



## wishin4fishin

Man Brett that is a shame. Beautiful deer.


----------



## broadonrod

Just had a few nice ones come in with a doe... Here are a few live pics from the stand...  safe in the back of the ranch ...



















Yes Sr it sucks seeing bucks like that die fighting but with a rut like we are having it going to happen.. Thanks my brother see ya back down here soon ! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a few shots off the tv from this evenings hunts ... Check out this perfect 7x7 not the biggest buck but very cool!






























Josh and Andrew are eating dinner with the bucks right now... **** the steaks Andrew brought ! Good stuff .... Brett


----------



## jgale

Shame to lose a deer like that! Crazy he died at camp and you've never seen hide not hair of him before. Maybe he thought some of those camp does would be easy pickins


----------



## FISH TAILS

These pictures are a few nice deer here but I was in a stand today with some monsters. He said not to post the pics on the net because they weren't from within 1000 acres of camp! They have shot 2 culls and 8 hogs off this blind in the last 2 days but it is still holding both. These 2 deer this evening were between 180 and 200 with ridiculous main beams! I am looking forward to my next few days here at the ranch. Brett feels that the management plan after ten years is still like 2 years away from being where he wants it!


----------



## Hotrod

Pretty dang cool. Congrats Nate!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks a million Josh ! I'm sleeping in... Don't let that chilly take control in the morning... Really you are a very kind person and thank you for the kind words!!! hope you and Troy find some hogs in the morning... See ya around 9.... Here is one more pic from this evenings hunt... This is a nice young buck that just showed up... We have seen him before but not since last season ... Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Andrew and his son Nate just headed out going to stop by Circle V and get the young mans deer scored for the contest... Josh is freezing his ### off this morning but did see a couple of nice bucks ... Here is one from his video this morning... We are headed out hog hunting now.. Had lots of ice this morning pretty cold down here.. Brett


----------



## jgale

That shadow pic is freaking awesome! 

Now that you are getting some good freezes, maybe the mesquite leaves will fall off and you can see a little further in the brush.


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> That shadow pic is freaking awesome!
> 
> Now that you are getting some good freezes, maybe the mesquite leaves will fall off and you can see a little further in the brush.


They are starting to fall now... Still pretty green but def seeing the leaves fall...


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a pic of Josh while shed hunting today check this sucker out...


----------



## En Fuego

Glad you got that today and we didn't see it yesterday! 
I would have had to clean Nate's shorts (mine too!)



broadonrod said:


> View attachment 564985
> View attachment 564986
> Here is a pic of Josh while shed hunting today check this sucker out...


----------



## Bull Minnow

Wow! Those bucks are impressive Brett. Too bad about that dead buck. Mother Nature huh


----------



## En Fuego

It's really nice to run across a bunch of guys that are not only super cool and unbelievably generous with their time, knowledge and resources, but are also so genuinely passionate about what they are doing. Brett was seriously upset about that dead deer, but not for the reason most people would be - "I wish we could have shot that one"
I think he was more upset that a big guy like that was taken out of the breeding pool. It's 2cool to see someone that committed to doing what they are doing, for all the right reasons.

Both of my sons had an absolute blast on their trips, and Brett, Troy, Don, and Cottontail Dave are some of the most quality individuals that you will ever meet.

Thank you SO much for what you have done for my boys Brett!!

They GOT TIGHT SUCKAS!!!


----------



## Main Frame 8

Is that Indigo or King Snake? Other?


----------



## broadonrod

What a blast we had here with you and you kiddos both trips my brother! You are without question a first class fella! Your youngsters show it all my friend looking forward to getting all of you back down here next season... Thanks a lot for all the kind words and glad y'all have made it home safe.. Have a good one Andrew and see ya on the big pond soon ...

That is an Indigo ... We couldn't believe he was even out crawling around after being iced up this morning...

My hunt was ok:/ this evening I saw some nice bucks but no Monsters... It's getting dark here now and I have to crawl out of this tripod and fix a flat ! Here are a couple pics from this eve...












here is a pic Josh just sent me from the stand Troy dropped him off at...


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the camp fire  here are a couple of bucks...


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## broadonrod




----------



## broadonrod

Still running does... Just got Josh " fishtails" dropped off and running late getting in stand... This little guy didn't seem to care


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a live pic of a nice young buck...


----------



## broadonrod

Live pic! The nats are eating me alive! They are so bad they ran off all the deer lol! No deer here just NATS! Josh and Cotton Tail David are seeing lots of deer. Here is what I see right now


----------



## broadonrod

Finally something showed up here!


----------



## FISH TAILS

It was an excellent hunt tonight! This place is crazy the young deer are even really nice!


----------



## broadonrod

Josh is nailing the hogs!






and Troy is getting stupid fast at skinning them!


----------



## jgale

Looks like u did a number on the pigs tonight Josh! 

I bet Troy isn't going to want to hear the word skinning knife for quite some time after this season is over


----------



## wishin4fishin

jgale said:


> Looks like u did a number on the pigs tonight Josh!
> 
> I bet Troy isn't going to want to hear the word skinning knife for quite some time after this season is over


I think you are dead on about a skinning knife. Only knife Troy is gonna want to see is a fillet knife.


----------



## broadonrod

Going to post pics in a few... We ate taking some pics off Josh's video from his hunt this eve... He wanted to post what he is seeing so we put him in a safe part of the center back part of the Holden Roofing Pasture/ Nunley Chittim Ranch ... He said he had the time of his life videoing and taking pics of these bucks .. No monsters but a lot of nice ones for sure... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a couple off Josh video


----------



## broadonrod

This was Joshes hunt this eve


----------



## FISH TAILS

Trying to top today's hunt with some steak, ribs and greens. We just got 4 visitors and one about 175" with 28" main beams! While he eats some camp corn his main beams drag when he turns his head. I am really glad Brett decided to post some of my deer. This place is off the hook!


----------



## broadonrod

Josh managed to take this trophy wild boar this morning !


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a couple live shots from the stand... It raining and the bucks are still on the does today.. More like owning them and not a lot of chasing ... Bucks are staying with them and letting the does eat... Going to be a fun 300 yard walk back to the truck this eve lol... Rain getting harder! The buck in the first pic had a real attitude


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple new ones just came in...


----------



## broadonrod

One more just came in..


----------



## broadonrod

4 miles to go I'm outta here !!! This could be a challenge lol!!!


----------



## hillbilly deluxe

Dam looks like yall got some good rain hope we get it.


----------



## broadonrod

hillbilly deluxe said:


> Dam looks like yall got some good rain hope we get it.


Bet you do ... It hasn't stopped here and supposed to go on thru the night and half the day... Pretty nasty for sure.. Hope y'all get some... Brett


----------



## FISH TAILS

*Truly Amazing!!*

Brett

Thanks for the invite down to your "Monster" deer lease. The place is awesome and is like being in a different world each stand you hunt. I think I ended up with over 2000 photos that I get to look through for awhile. Troy and "Cottontail Dave" are awesome they keep the machine oiled.:wink: I had a lot fun hanging out with your dad also hope he gets some more arrowheads. The drive back in the rain was long but let me think about all the deer I got to see. I think you got it figured out on the ranch and are doing a great job allowing Monsters to grow. The pictures are great, but I must say in person there are some very impressive deer to look at.
Now it looks like it is almost time TO GET TIGHT SUCKA!!!!!!!!!!

Jgale thanks the hogs on this place are even great meat looks fabulous and Troy does have it down now!!


----------



## Hunter

Thanks for sharing your pics and letting your guests share their pics Brett. I have really enjoyed this thread.


----------



## FISH TAILS

I think I might have contracted Chittim Fever while I was there! I am back at work today and I can't think about much else but tines!!! Really enjoyed being out there for the few days I was looking forward to some pics from the stand this evening to kick my sickness!


----------



## broadonrod

Hunter said:


> Thanks for sharing your pics and letting your guests share their pics Brett. I have really enjoyed this thread.


Thanks ! It has been a blast posting the pics... Lots of deer showing up today after all the rain.. Been nasty here until about 4:00 pm... Here are a few live shots from my stand this eve... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Forgot the pics.... Also thanks Josh! We had a blast with you here wish you didn't have to leave:/... Brett


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple more they are getting closer...


----------



## broadonrod

One more getting dark.


----------



## rag3

Have you found us a deer for this weekend yet?



Bob


----------



## broadonrod

rag3 said:


> Have you found us a deer for this weekend yet?
> 
> Bob


Havent looked at Troys video from this evening yet.. Tell him we are looking... End of season management hunts get pretty tough ... See y'all Friday my brother!


----------



## rag3

Yeah, I know. They are all broken off by now. It was kind of a last minute thing. Actually, my buddy reads this thread as well, so he knows you are looking!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nate56

Looking good bud...pics look awesome... looks like that rain dance helped ..;-)


----------



## broadonrod

nate56 said:


> Looking good bud...pics look awesome... looks like that rain dance helped ..;-)


Thanks Nate... Glad we got the rain! 
I have been trying to kill a monster hog here in camp and nailed him with a bow last night around 12:30 and just found him a few minutes ago..


----------



## JB Offshore

Those are the best and biggest deer I've ever seen. Y'all do a heck of a job feeding and waiting to take them. That got to be hard alone when seeing some of those big boys come out. 
Jeff.


----------



## broadonrod

Butera Cape Horn said:


> Those are the best and biggest deer I've ever seen. Y'all do a heck of a job feeding and waiting to take them. That got to be hard alone when seeing some of those big boys come out.
> Jeff.


Thanks Jeff... It has taken a lot of time to get this place in order but has been a lot of fun getting it finished out.. Looking forward to getting you down here ! Have a great one bro!

I'll post a few pics in a minute covered up right now bucks still running does...Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Here is the hog we shot with a bow last night... And a couple of real time pics..


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple of more live shots from the stand.


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more live pics..


----------



## Hunter

That lip curler looks like he's in love! Poor dude has it bad.

What's the story on the basket 10 from earlier today? Is that a big lump in front his port hind leg, or tricky lighting?


----------



## 610 & 1/2

how much did it rain down there in maverick county?


----------



## FISH TAILS

That hog picture is sweet I wish they would of came around camp while I was there. Looks like better weather now or a few days hope you see a few more new ones and Dave gets him one!


----------



## JB Offshore

Brett I would love to come down with my son even if not for deer hunting. I would love for him to get one of those big boys. I would just love watching them and taking pictures of them in person. I've been hunting my whole life and never seen deer like that. You have a h*ll of a place. I saw Jason son deer in person the other day and it was a great deer. I will see him tomorrow. I would bring my boy anytime you have a opening. I will send you a message. Keep up the great work and keep Troy busy. He looks like he is having a blast a doing one heck of a job. 
Jeff


----------



## broadonrod

Hunter said:


> That lip curler looks like he's in love! Poor dude has it bad.
> 
> What's the story on the basket 10 from earlier today? Is that a big lump in front his port hind leg, or tricky lighting?


Think it's the lighting... Lots of limping deer though ... They have been fighting a lot... It's been a blast hunting with the camera I'm in an area we havent hunted in a couple of weeks hope to get some pics this eve... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

610 & 1/2 said:


> how much did it rain down there in maverick county?


Prob around 1 1/2 I guess I'll look at the rain gage this eve... Pretty steady maybe 2" ... I think Carizo got 1"


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> That hog picture is sweet I wish they would of came around camp while I was there. Looks like better weather now or a few days hope you see a few more new ones and Dave gets him one!


Yes Sr... Those hogs are getting a little smarter every day ... Lots of people with full freezers ... I think we have taken around 150 hogs this year all but 2-3 have been iced down and packed home by hunters or given to locals in town... I have nailed about 20 with my bow it's been a fun season for sure.. Only about 3 or 4 not recovered all season ... The kiddos we have had this season could really shoot !!! Thanks again for everything Josh... You are welcome here anytime... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Butera Cape Horn said:


> Brett I would love to come down with my son even if not for deer hunting. I would love for him to get one of those big boys. I would just love watching them and taking pictures of them in person. I've been hunting my whole life and never seen deer like that. You have a h*ll of a place. I saw Jason son deer in person the other day and it was a great deer. I will see him tomorrow. I would bring my boy anytime you have a opening. I will send you a message. Keep up the great work and keep Troy busy. He looks like he is having a blast a doing one heck of a job.
> Jeff


 Troy is doing a great job ! He never stops..fine young man right there! I'm fixing to get him a camera for here at the ranch and on the boat this summer he is getting really good with the photos and seems to be eat up with it. Thanks for the kind words my brother... Give me a shout... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple live pics.. These 2 bucks seem to follow me around :/... Lots of little fellas out today... One nice buck a couple hundred yards away with a doe hope he comes in closer... These are the only 2 nice ones close...


----------



## broadonrod

Here is one more .. The big sucker went in the brush with his doe.. Hope they are headed this way...


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a double drop tine buck ... Just came in with a doe


----------



## broadonrod

A nice one just came in but staying a long way out 175 yards... He is a 16 point ... Pretty cool buck ... Super heavy horns...
View attachment 566651


----------



## wishin4fishin

broadonrod said:


> Here is a double drop tine buck ... Just came in with a doe
> View attachment 566639


Brett that has to be one of the large body breed on the place. He looks like an NFL nose tackle after three rounds of roids. And that's after rutting for a month.


----------



## broadonrod

wishin4fishin said:


> Brett that has to be one of the large body breed on the place. He looks like an NFL nose tackle after three rounds of roids. And that's after rutting for a month.


Lol! Speaking of NFL we have Bud Adams grand daughter here on a hunt as I am typing... She is one heck of a hunter ! She is now hunting and has taken 4 hogs in 3 shots so far ! She shot a big sow this evening and the arrow went thru and nailed another one perfect ... Now she is skinning them and told Troy she could handle it... What a super cool young lady and great hunter ! Tracy is one of a kind ... Thanks Brett


----------



## FISH TAILS

broadonrod said:


> Lol! Speaking of NFL we have Bud Adams grand daughter here on a hunt as I am typing... She is one heck of a hunter ! She is now hunting and has taken 4 hogs in 3 shots so far ! She shot a big sow this evening and the arrow went thru and nailed another one perfect ... Now she is skinning them and told Troy she could handle it... What a super cool young lady and great hunter ! Tracy is one of a kind ... Thanks Brett


That is awesome stuff right there glad she is having fun and giving Troy a break on the cleaning!! That 16 point pic is trip what's up with the fire!


----------



## 610 & 1/2

broadonrod said:


> Prob around 1 1/2 I guess I'll look at the rain gage this eve... Pretty steady maybe 2" ... I think Carizo got 1"


Thanks for rain report. We hunt about 10 miles north of you near 57. Rancher said we had near 3". We really needed it.


----------



## broadonrod

610 & 1/2 said:


> Thanks for rain report. We hunt about 10 miles north of you near 57. Rancher said we had near 3". We really needed it.


Man could have been 3" I slept through half of it lol...


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> That is awesome stuff right there glad she is having fun and giving Troy a break on the cleaning!! That 16 point pic is trip what's up with the fire!


I wish that sucker would have come closer... That is one fine looking young deer... The sun had just fell under the clouds and really put some color in the pic but that's the best I could do lol... See ya soon my brother! Brett


----------



## jgale

broadonrod said:


> Lol! Speaking of NFL we have Bud Adams grand daughter here on a hunt as I am typing... She is one heck of a hunter ! She is now hunting and has taken 4 hogs in 3 shots so far ! She shot a big sow this evening and the arrow went thru and nailed another one perfect ... Now she is skinning them and told Troy she could handle it... What a super cool young lady and great hunter ! Tracy is one of a kind ... Thanks Brett


That is awesome! You gotta love a woman that can handle a gun, bow, and a knife!! Then she has to top it off by cleaning her own animal.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*WOW*



broadonrod said:


> Lol! Speaking of NFL we have Bud Adams grand daughter here on a hunt as I am typing... She is one heck of a hunter ! She is now hunting and has taken 4 hogs in 3 shots so far ! She shot a big sow this evening and the arrow went thru and nailed another one perfect ... Now she is skinning them and told Troy she could handle it... What a super cool young lady and great hunter ! Tracy is one of a kind ... Thanks Brett


So Brett, does this mean Troy has to Tip Tracy for cleaning the Animals? LOL
Tell Tracy congrats on her 1 arrow shot 2-kills.


----------



## broadonrod

Big Pappa it's about time for tightness !


----------



## broadonrod

Live from the camp fire... We have a full camp tonight and David had his video camera on him... These pics are from about 15 minutes ago he just put them on the TV... This is a couple of our camp bucks that just joined us for a cold one 


















I had to take his bullets away lol! Here is a couple shots Cotton Tail david took at his stand today ...


----------



## nate56

Sweet pics brotha...


----------



## BretE

Nate.....is that the Chaparrosa in your avatar?


----------



## broadonrod

nate56 said:


> Sweet pics brotha...


Thanks bro! We are all having a ball this eve... Only 2 hunters getting up in the morning it's a late one here on the Nunley Chittim... I have a couple sales reps down hunting culls and pigs... Our management hunter is going with Troy in the morning .... Our camp bucks are starting to look pretty good to old Cotton Tail Dave lol... Brett


----------



## nate56

Brete said:


> Nate.....is that the Chaparrosa in your avatar?


No their about a mile or so from me..the pic is one of the our signs in front of our gate on 57


----------



## nate56

broadonrod said:


> Thanks bro! We are all having a ball this eve... Only 2 hunters getting up in the morning it's a late one here on the Nunley Chittim... I have a couple sales reps down hunting culls and pigs... Our management hunter is going with Troy in the morning .... Our camp bucks are starting to look pretty good to old Cotton Tail Dave lol... Brett


Dam those camp bucks..


----------



## BretE

nate56 said:


> No their about a mile or so from me..the pic is one of the our signs in front of our gate on 57


Thx....knew I'd seen that sign before and knew it was in the area. I was looking for some info on the Chaparrosa......


----------



## broadonrod

Took a lot of pics this eve... Here is one... Fixing to scroll thru them... Big Papa you need to get down here ... It's feeder filling time lol...


----------



## broadonrod

7 point ???? What's the record lol! This could be a contest winner  prob never make the book SHOOT  !


----------



## FISH TAILS

I saw a few small six and seven points but that thing is a monster might get a Jacket!! Thanks for sharing the photos and the ranch and keep them coming we have one more week of medicine for Chittim fever till you come home to the Blue water.


----------



## broadonrod

FISH TAILS said:


> I saw a few small six and seven points but that thing is a monster might get a Jacket!! Thanks for sharing the photos and the ranch and keep them coming we have one more week of medicine for Chittim fever till you come home to the Blue water.


Lol! Josh I'm ready ... That is really an old 10 point that is broke.. Couldn't resist... Cotton tail David has been hard at it this evening... Guess what we are having for dinner tomorrow night  Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Forgot pic again


----------



## broadonrod

Few nice bucks from the Holden Roofing Pasture this eve ... Brett


















View attachment 567766
View attachment 567767


----------



## broadonrod




----------



## Ms.BlindDate

*Holy smokes Batman*



broadonrod said:


> Live from the camp fire... We have a full camp tonight and David had his video camera on him... These pics are from about 15 minutes ago he just put them on the TV... This is a couple of our camp bucks that just joined us for a cold one
> View attachment 567069
> View attachment 567070
> View attachment 567071
> I had to take his bullets away lol! Here is a couple shots Cotton Tail david took at his stand today ...
> View attachment 567072
> View attachment 567073


Holy smokes that looks like a David deer for sure.....


----------



## jgale

If you could transfer these genetics over to a rabbit, then I think David would be tagged out opening morning :rotfl:


----------



## broadonrod

jgale said:


> If you could transfer these genetics over to a rabbit, then I think David would be tagged out opening morning :rotfl:


Jason that is called a Squeer... That's the best one we have seen this season..

Ms.BlindDate ... David and Monica have just become to picky ... I wish one of them would pull the trigger... They have def. past some nice bucks this year for sure... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a sign the rut is ending lol...


----------



## broadonrod

This guy is like ... Do you see that lol


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a cool shot... Can't wait to get signal with lap top and post some pics...


----------



## WillieT

broadonrod said:


> Here is a sign the rut is ending lol...
> View attachment 568298


Gay deer, maybe. Man yall have some great deer. Love to go through your pics.


----------



## broadonrod

These 2 have been at it all evening.. This one lost... The other little fella rolled him


----------



## JB Offshore

You for sure have some of the biggest and best looking deer in Texas. By picture they look great I could not imagine in real live watching all those big bucks would be like. Great job. 
I sent ya a PM. Keep up the good work.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks my brother.. I'll check my the PM... Here is one more live shot ... Getting dark here...


----------



## nate56

Shouldve shot those two deer kissing...can't have that kinda breeding...


----------



## broadonrod

shaggydog said:


> Gay deer, maybe. Man yall have some great deer. Love to go through your pics.


They could be lol... We even see the does chase the bucks here sometimes lol..

Thanks for all the replies this thread has been a blast! Just a few days left of regular deer season :/... I'll keep posting pics as I get new ones... Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a cool young buck that got really close...


----------



## broadonrod

Here's a few pics from the blind... I'm sitting in a stand we haven't hunted in about a month... Haven't seen any really big ones but some nice upper coming bucks. Some are still on the does pretty hard...


----------



## broadonrod

Just saw a nice looking buck making his way this direction ... Hope he comes on in... Here is a pic of a pretty little fella..


----------



## wishin4fishin

Nice shots bud. Should be a nice sit this evening with the weather. Thanks for the daily dose to help with the Chittum fever. Just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple more shots... The second pic is a long ways off ... We call him old crooked head lol.. Nice buck and only seen him once this year buck his head is way out of wack  the last pic is a drop tine buck that just walked in...


----------



## FISH TAILS

I have been there and seen some of the deer in person and yet new bucks in the pictures just keep coming! I have really enjoyed both following the photos on the thread and taking photos at the ranch! Thanks again that was awesome!! Keep the pics coming through the final days of the season and let's see Monica or Dave put up a wall hanger!!


----------



## broadonrod

Couple more live shots... 15 minutes till dark:/...


----------



## JB Offshore

Crazy that the deer stay out when the pigs are close. Them deer are unbelievable. Love looking at the great pictures you post.


----------



## Ms.BlindDate

broadonrod said:


> Jason that is called a Squeer... That's the best one we have seen this season..
> 
> Ms.BlindDate ... David and Monica have just become to picky ... I wish one of them would pull the trigger... They have def. past some nice bucks this year for sure... Brett


There is a fine line between picky and spoiled.... I think they are very spoiled and have too many choices.....


----------



## broadonrod

Ms.BlindDate said:


> There is a fine line between picky and spoiled.... I think they are very spoiled and have too many choices.....


Lol!!! Monica has become a really good hunter... I am very proud of her... She has past some monsters better than most men I know would pass for sure trying to grow extreme bucks... She saw one this eve we haven't seen all year that she hit right in the button... 10 years old best horns ever and in the mid 160s and said its not about the score Its about what you like... Its a really nice buck with 6-7" brow times She really likes the buck and ask everyone what they thought and the entire camp said they agreed he could blow up... SO she is prob going to pass and wait a year- take the chance :/.. And let him ride... She did video 3-175-185 bucks this eve she said she can't wait to see next year... I need more Monica's ..... David is hunting a new buck he saw this eve 28"+wide 10 point main frame with 6" drop... Hope he sees that sucker in the morning! I spent the evening with little Brett rabbit hunting do I had no pics:/ what a great season with the best group ever here at the Nunley Chittim/ Holden Roofing pasture... Brett


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

Brett, the deer on your place are simply incredible. Thank you for posting the pics!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks ... Here is a buck I posted a pic of last season ... He broke his skull 3 seasons ago and keeps growing some funky stuff... New deer keep showing up even at the last week.. Check this sucker out ...


----------



## FISH TAILS

Looking forward to seeing those last 2 wall hangers!! Thanks for keeping the pics going all season the thread has been fun to keep up with and see all the great deer! Hunting with the little man sounds like a blast enjoy the last weekend of the season with the family and post what you can!!


----------



## Bull Minnow

Wow. Simply amazed at the deer you have. Awesome thread. I really enjoyed the pics all season.


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys ! I'm hunting with Monica this eve... Here is one from the stand pic ... This buck is a little young...


----------



## broadonrod

Here is a couple from today... Been busy with the family so haven't posted much...


----------



## broadonrod

Well the end has come :/... We are not MLD so we are done :/..what a great season hunting with all the kiddos and meeting some great new friends here in 2cool!!! We will be here at the ranch for the next month but it looks like Monica goes another year with no buck... David didn't pull the trigger either but said its his best season ever... Lots of fun and looking forward to next year already! Like David text me earlier right at dark " it's over and they are just getting bigger " ..... We will keep feeding pretty hard for the next month trying to keep our bucks safe inside the ranch and hope we have another good rain year... Thanks for all the super cool replies and hits ... What a blast this season has been posting all the pics.... Hope everyone enjoyed there season as we did ... I'll post a few more pics the next few days and good hunting to everyone still at it... Here is a couple from this eve...


















here is a couple arrow heads my dad found today 












even at 78 years old and 1 eye he finds them suckers


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Great Season and Great Thread*

Swordfish are in trouble NOW..


----------



## jgale

Thanks for sharing all the pics from the season, and for having my son and I for one heck of a great time, great hunt, and memories of my son's first deer! I agree with Big Pappa... time to switch over to the bluewater board for some sword action!!


----------



## rag3

It really was a great season. I can't wait for next year! My dad, son, and I each got our personal best. The Nunley Chittim is truly in a league of it's own. 

Thanks to Brett, David and Troy for all of your hard work. Not only this year, but for the past 10 years for making this ranch what it is today......completely awesome!

Time to feed'em up for the 2013 season!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Great season guys*

Met some Great people down there and saw some Terrific Animals. Not to mention the food and Comorodere with everyone. I would Like to see that TailGate photo of you (RAG3) your dad and your boy with those great deer you Guys took again. So maybe add it to the Back of this Thread to top off Another Great "Low Fenced" Nunley/Chittim/Holden Pasture year! Over the top guys..


----------



## Swampus

Brett and Crew--Thanks for all the pic's and stories!--Also for what U do for others is just great and I know the Karma Lady will be on ur sides!
Stay safe and happy trails.......................I U need some hog thinnin' I have a few kidos that will do the deed!

swamp and crew!


----------



## rag3

Here it is, great season!

Bob


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*That's the One*

Talk about an "Over the Top Photo". How cool is that. A great photo of You, Your Dad and your Son with great animals you all took together. What a Great Memory to Cherish for the Rest of your Lives. Over the top ma Brutha...Over the Top. Until Next Season...then you three can pull another one even Better (In the Back of a Chevy). Had to do it...LOL


----------



## FishingFanatic96

Just looked through this whole thread and you really have some monsters on your place. Congrats to a great season!


----------



## Ms.BlindDate

*Family Pic*



rag3 said:


> View attachment 570331
> 
> 
> Here it is, great season!
> 
> Bob


Bob,

That is the kind of family portrait I like to see..... 
See you next year....


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone for all the cool replies... This thread just keeps on going ! Hate to see it come to an end... We are still here at the ranch .... cotton tail David , Troy and me are this here... We are getting things wrapped up and boiling heads from the mountain lion kills... Another great relaxing evening here at the ranch...this is one nasty stew David had going


----------



## broadonrod

Forgot the pic last night :/... Cotton tail David is still at it lol...


















it's a shame to loose bucks like this  but going to look cool on the camp house wall I guess... It makes you wonder how many you don't find... Brett


----------



## FISH TAILS

That stew sure will be taste I bet!! Thanks for all the pics and updates from the ranch the thread has been fun!! I am looking forward to next year and the thread from the Chittim!! It's almost time for TIGHTNESS SUCKA!!! See ya soon when you get back to the concrete wonderland they call Houston!


----------



## broadonrod

Swampus said:


> Brett and Crew--Thanks for all the pic's and stories!--Also for what U do for others is just great and I know the Karma Lady will be on ur sides!
> Stay safe and happy trails.......................I U need some hog thinnin' I have a few kidos that will do the deed!
> 
> swamp and crew!


Pm me a number my brother... May put them kids to work filling cotton seed and let them relax an evening or 2  in a good old 4x6 box blind and a box of 22/250s ... Great year with the youngsters for sure ... Thanks it has been a blast! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

rag3 said:


> View attachment 570331
> 
> 
> Here it is, great season!
> 
> Bob


Bob, here is a couple more for ya of you and your son and your dad ... Can't remember if I posted or gave you this pic...

Here are a couple more from this season.. Im going thru all my pics now on the PC most for the first time... Almost all of what I posted were from my cell phone... Lots of pics this year looking at over 3000 lol...Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Here are a couple of my favorites... I posted pics of this buck but I don't think they were this clear... This buck never lost his velvet and these pics were taken during regular rifle season... I took this buck with a bow and after looking back at pics from past seasons we think he was 12 years old ... I plan on sending this bucks jaw off to get ringed... He went from a 9 point to a 14 point this season. He kinda fools ya with his body size this buck is just over 24 inches inside spread...


----------



## hilton

Whoa - nice.


----------



## wishin4fishin

Brett, what a great season. Loved the thread and enjoyed the visit to the ranch. Looking forward to maybe you posting some pics of deer that might make the list for next year. Would be interesting to be able to come back and look at the before and after shots when you ground check em next year.

Scott


----------



## rag3

Wow! The picture quality is amazing. It looks a lot better when it's not a picture of a picture!



Bob


----------



## En Fuego

*Thank you Brett for making this possible!!*

Nate is on top of the world!


----------



## Folsetth

En Fuego said:


> Nate is on top of the world!


Awesome, congrats to the young man! And to you as we'll for getting him out there.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

En Fuego said:


> Nate is on top of the world!


 *Man that is cool!* Tell him I said congrats and we will see ya at the *Texas Swordfish Seminar March 23 Everyday Heroes Benefit*... We have some hunts but looking for donated hunts if anyone wants to donate one to the *Everyday Heroes Veterans benefit*.. Here is a link to check out the event :work:.. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=469500 Thanks Brett Holden


----------



## Oil Patch

Brett, I enjoyed all the pictures and stories from this season but most of all, thanks for helping out a man from the Greatest Generation. I apologize if there is already a thread on this but I didn't see one. Thanks again


----------



## bullman63

Brett, I would like to echo the sentiment of thanks and appreciation to your efforts to share with all of us your experiences in the stand this year. You are a great representative of the hunting community. We need more like you with the great spirit of giving. Thank you for the time you spent speaking with me on the telephone. Hope to meet you one day.

I would also like to tell you how great it was to hear Holden Roofing mentioned for their great act of charity at Mr. Woods' house. What a great gesture!!

Brad


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks guys !!! Hope to see yall at the Seminar/Benefit on March 23rd!!! Brett Holden http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=469500


----------



## broadonrod

:flag:There will be deer mounts and hunting trips auctioned and raffled off :flag:... Here is a promo video of the seminar /Everyday Heroes Benefit! Plus fun for the entire family.. Hope to see some of the hunters there!


----------



## broadonrod

*Check this out as a new donation to the Everyday heroes benefit! Keep checking in to see new sponsors and donations Hunting trips listed soon. Click the link on the Blue water board to see pages of donations and updates... Brett*



*:fireworksHere is something a little different to get things rolling! We have so many cool items and sponsors coming forward it is incredible! Here is an AR-15 that has been donated to the Swordfish Seminar







"Everyday Heroes"








Benefit. This is a hot item right now. I felt this would be a cool item and should go ahead and get this sucker posted up! This will be raffle or auction item at the Seminar. To donate or become a sponsor visit www.boobytrapfishingteam.com or call Holden Roofing at 281-344-9083 Thanks Brett Holden* 
Attached Images


----------



## broadonrod

*How about ANOTHER AR-15 .. And people are saying they are hard to get... Not when it comes to the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit.. We are piling them up LOL... Up for auction will be ANOTHER AR-15 Smith and Wesson.. Don't head offshore without it :work:.. *

_*To become a sponsor or make a donation contact us at our Holden Roofing office at 281-344-9083 or *_*[email protected]** to see updates just check in here on 2cool daily or visit **www.boobytrapfishingteam.com** Lots of great folks stepping up to help the Veterans of "Everyday Heroes" and we are still looking for more... Wait until you see the raffle and auction items to come we still have tons to list! Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden *
Attached Images


----------



## broadonrod

*Check out the Blue Water Board to see more items listed*

*Wee are going to donate to the auction a Photo/Video hunt for 2 on the Holden Roofing Pasture of the Nunley Chittim Ranch to the Texas Swordfishing Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit... The hunt will be for 2 people meals, guide, lodge and transportation to and from blinds included... The ranch is known as one of if not the best lowfence ranches for Monster Freerange Whitetail in Texas... It is not uncommon to see 100 deer a day some of them being in the 160 to the 200s class B/C Whitetails... You could also see hogs, javalina, mountain lion, turkey, badger and many other wild critters running around to capture on camera... The ranch is just under 15000 acres and covered with all kinds of wildlife... The photo/video hunt will be for 3 days and 2 nights at the ranch located in Maverick co... Trip must be used between Sept. and Dec. of 2012... Thanks to all of you helping support our Veterans !!!! Get Tight Suckas! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab :flag:*
_*














*_ 
Attached Images



















































__________________
www.holdenroofing.com


----------



## broadonrod

*:fireworksHere is something that is going to grab some attention! Grizzly Coolers has stepped up in a BIG way and I mean Big ... They have donated a 400 "FOUR HUNDRED QUART COOLER!" I read something that says it would hold 3 quartered elk! If your going swordfishing your going to need a BIG cooler :fish:.. Here it is! Check out their website and read about these incredible coolers... Its amazing how long the Grizzley coolers will hold ice and these things are tuff.. This company came forward and called me to donate this monster cooler to the Texas Swordfish Seminar and when I told them what we needed it took about 5 minutes for the return call and the coolers are on the way! I am very proud and happy to have met these fine people at Grizzley Coolers.. Just another example of great people from all over the nation pulling together to support our US veterans of the Everyday Heroes!**:spineyes: http://www.grizzlycoolers.com/grizzly-coolers/** :spineyes:Grizzly Coolers will be my next cooler purchase for sure! Also they are looking into a booth at the seminar if the dates line up! Hope to see Grizzley Coolers there! Thanks Capt. Ahab /Brett Holden* :flag:* Get Tight Suckas! http://www.grizzlycoolers.com/grizzly-coolers/* 
Attached Images









Click on the Blue water board link to see the raffle /auction items that have been listed so far ... 16 pages of items to view you don't want to miss this great event for a great cause fun for the entire family... Thanks and hope to see everyone at Surfside Marina March 23rd.. Brett Holden

*Click Here to see more! http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=469500&page=16*


----------



## broadonrod

*Hope to see some hunters at the raffle/live auction March 23rd at Surfside Marina.. Lots of hunts, guns, trips fishing tackle and much much more... Come and help us give back to thos who have given so much for us... The US veterans of Everyday Heroes! We have much more to list !! Keep watching the Bluewater Board for daily updates!!! Thanks Brett Holden*

*Here is another cool one! Clayton and Amy Ryan of Ryan Services have donated this very nice .22 Long rifle... Clayton and Amy are a huge part of this event! Ryan Services is providing all the tables, auctioneer, several auction and raffle items and much more ... They also organize all the shrimp, crawfish and crab boiling and this year have donated all the shrimp, corn, potatoes, plates ect. to much to list really! This company and familly are the largest sponsors we have at the event and do more for the Everyday Heroes than prob any of us all the way to driving the van/bus to and from the Everyday Heroes medical appointments when needed... They donate and volonteer year round... Anyway here is the .22 Clayton and Amy Ryan have donated to the Texas Swordfishing Seminar this year. Im going to have to get Clayton and Amy out for a Daytime Sword on the Booby Trap this season for sure!.. Thanks for all ya'll do at Ryan Services my brother! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*


*PDF file schedule of events Share with your friends on facebook and email made easy . *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swor...t-Schedule.pdf

*Tickets, hotels, and kids fishing tournament *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/all-about-the-swordfish-seminar/

_*Clayton Ryan*_

*Ryan Services, Inc*
_*Office: 800-392-4551*_
_*Cell: 979-578-3666*_ 
Attached Images


----------



## Trouthunter

Clayton Ryan, his Dad and Uncles are some of the finest people you'll ever meet.

Hope we can make it.

TH


----------



## broadonrod

Trouthunter said:


> Clayton Ryan, his Dad and Uncles are some of the finest people you'll ever meet.
> 
> Hope we can make it.
> 
> TH


Yes sir! You will not meet finer people.. The entire Ryan family are some of the best people I have ever met! Hope to see ya there! Brett


----------



## broadonrod

:fireworks _Holden Roofing_ is going to donate another *Youth Management* *deer hunt* on the Nunley Chittim Ranch this year to the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit... This hunt will take place on the *Nunley Chittim Ranch/Holden Roofing Pasture* in Maverick County during the 2013 deer season. This (riffle hunt) will be for one* Low Fence/ Free Range* whitetail management deer and must be taken the months of November-December 2013. The hunt will include food/drinks, lodging, transportation to and from stand, guide and field dressing of harvested game. The hunter will also have a chance at taking wild hogs, bobcat, coyote, javalina and pos. a mountain lion! The guide will determine the buck taken on this hunt by the hunter. On this hunt the youngster can expect to see 50-100 bucks a day depending on what time of the season you are there.. You will want to bring your video camera on this hunt it is not uncommon to see several bucks ranging from the 170s-190s and even deer scoring in the 200s B&C ! The buck the winning bidders youngster will be hunting will be judged by age and not how many points it is, we try and find bucks that are post mature to our ranch standards. There is no guaranteed kills on this hunt but have been 100% oppertunity in the past. This is a 3 day 2 night trip includes 2 evening hunts and 1 morning hunt in the blind.. This hunt is for one kiddo 6-17 years old and must be accompanied by their legal guardian. This hunt will be up for auction at the 3rd annual Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit March 23rd, 2013 at Surfside Marina. 
Check these links out for all the details on the Event! March 23rd fun for the intire family!
*PDF file schedule of events Share with your friends on facebook and email made easy . *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swor...t-Schedule.pdf

_*Tickets, hotels, and kids fishing tournament *_http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/all-about-the-swordfish-seminar/

:walkingsmHere are some pics of youth hunters from here on 2cool and a video of last years Swordfish Seminars Auction/Bid winners hunt.. Thanks Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab







Attached Images


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> :fireworks _Holden Roofing_ is going to donate another *Youth Management* *deer hunt* on the Nunley Chittim Ranch this year to the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit... This hunt will take place on the *Nunley Chittim Ranch/Holden Roofing Pasture* in Maverick County during the 2013 deer season. This (riffle hunt) will be for one* Low Fence/ Free Range* whitetail management deer and must be taken the months of November-December 2013. The hunt will include food/drinks, lodging, transportation to and from stand, guide and field dressing of harvested game. The hunter will also have a chance at taking wild hogs, bobcat, coyote, javalina and pos. a mountain lion! The guide will determine the buck taken on this hunt by the hunter. On this hunt the youngster can expect to see 50-100 bucks a day depending on what time of the season you are there.. You will want to bring your video camera on this hunt it is not uncommon to see several bucks ranging from the 170s-190s and even deer scoring in the 200s B&C ! The buck the winning bidders youngster will be hunting will be judged by age and not how many points it is, we try and find bucks that are post mature to our ranch standards. There is no guaranteed kills on this hunt but have been 100% oppertunity in the past. This is a 3 day 2 night trip includes 2 evening hunts and 1 morning hunt in the blind.. This hunt is for one kiddo 6-17 years old and must be accompanied by their legal guardian. This hunt will be up for auction at the 3rd annual Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit March 23rd, 2013 at Surfside Marina.
> Check these links out for all the details on the Event! March 23rd fun for the intire family!
> *PDF file schedule of events Share with your friends on facebook and email made easy . *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swor...t-Schedule.pdf
> 
> _*Tickets, hotels, and kids fishing tournament *_http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/all-about-the-swordfish-seminar/
> 
> Here are some pics of youth hunters from here on 2cool and a video of last years Swordfish Seminars Auction/Bid winners hunt.. Thanks Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab
> 
> You Tube​
> 
> Attached Images


*:clover:We just had an add on to the youth hunting trip!!! Mike Williams at Mike's Gulf Coast Tackle, the grand door prize winner of the Booby Trap Trip last year at the Texas Swordfish Seminar saw the post on the youth hunt and PMed me a great idea and add on for the Nunley Chittim/Holden Roofing Pasture youth hunt... This is a great donation and very generous of Mike to offer to the Everyday Heroes benefit! :headknock Mike/ "Mike's Gulf Coast Tackle":headknock is donating a Savage Youth Trophy XP in 7mm-08 with accutrigger and Nikon 3x9 scope to the winning bidder of the Youth management hunt listed above.. Once again it is amazing how many great folks are out there there on 2cool stepping up without even being ask! Mike and Mike's Gulf Coast Tackle you are a class act my brother!*

*Mike's email earlier today *

*Brett,*

*Rifle will be a Savage Youth Trophy Hunter XP in 7mm-08 with accutrigger and Nikon 3x9 scope. I will also supply a soft case for the rifle. *

*Thanks, *
*Mike Williams Mike's Tackle*
*713-828-0202*

*Thanks again Mike for supporting the Get Tight Suckas! Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden* 
Attached Images


----------



## broadonrod

Check out the link to the blue water board to see tons on raffle and auction items! http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=469500 Originally Posted by *broadonrod*  
_:fireworks Holden Roofing is going to donate another *Youth Management* *deer hunt* on the Nunley Chittim Ranch this year to the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit... This hunt will take place on the *Nunley Chittim Ranch/Holden Roofing Pasture* in Maverick County during the 2013 deer season. This (riffle hunt) will be for one* Low Fence/ Free Range* whitetail management deer and must be taken the months of November-December 2013. The hunt will include food/drinks, lodging, transportation to and from stand, guide and field dressing of harvested game. The hunter will also have a chance at taking wild hogs, bobcat, coyote, javalina and pos. a mountain lion! The guide will determine the buck taken on this hunt by the hunter. On this hunt the youngster can expect to see 50-100 bucks a day depending on what time of the season you are there.. You will want to bring your video camera on this hunt it is not uncommon to see several bucks ranging from the 170s-190s and even deer scoring in the 200s B&C ! The buck the winning bidders youngster will be hunting will be judged by age and not how many points it is, we try and find bucks that are post mature to our ranch standards. There is no guaranteed kills on this hunt but have been 100% oppertunity in the past. This is a 3 day 2 night trip includes 2 evening hunts and 1 morning hunt in the blind.. This hunt is for one kiddo 6-17 years old and must be accompanied by their legal guardian. This hunt will be up for auction at the 3rd annual Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit March 23rd, 2013 at Surfside Marina. _
_Check these links out for all the details on the Event! March 23rd fun for the intire family!_
_*PDF file schedule of events Share with your friends on facebook and email made easy . *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swor...t-Schedule.pdf_

_*Tickets, hotels, and kids fishing tournament *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/all-about-the-swordfish-seminar/_

_Here are some pics of youth hunters from here on 2cool and a video of last years Swordfish Seminars Auction/Bid winners hunt.. Thanks Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab_

_



 _​

_Attached Images














_
*:clover:We just had an add on to the youth hunting trip!!! Mike Williams at Mike's Gulf Coast Tackle, the grand door prize winner of the Booby Trap Trip last year at the Texas Swordfish Seminar saw the post on the youth hunt and PMed me a great idea and add on for the Nunley Chittim/Holden Roofing Pasture youth hunt... This is a great donation and very generous of Mike to offer to the Everyday Heroes benefit! :headknock Mike/ "Mike's Gulf Coast Tackle":headknock is donating a Savage Youth Trophy XP in 7mm-08 with accutrigger and Nikon 3x9 scope to the winning bidder of the Youth management hunt listed above.. Once again it is amazing how many great folks are out there there on 2cool stepping up without even being ask! Mike and Mike's Gulf Coast Tackle you are a class act my brother!*

*Mike's email earlier today *

*Brett,*

*Rifle will be a Savage Youth Trophy Hunter XP in 7mm-08 with accutrigger and Nikon 3x9 scope. I will also supply a soft case for the rifle. *

*Thanks, *
*Mike Williams Mike's Tackle*
*713-828-0202*

*Thanks again Mike for supporting the Get Tight Suckas! Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden* 
Attached Images















__________________


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> Check out the link to the blue water board to see tons on raffle and auction items! http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=469500 Originally Posted by *broadonrod*
> _:fireworks Holden Roofing is going to donate another *Youth Management* *deer hunt* on the Nunley Chittim Ranch this year to the Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit... This hunt will take place on the *Nunley Chittim Ranch/Holden Roofing Pasture* in Maverick County during the 2013 deer season. This (riffle hunt) will be for one* Low Fence/ Free Range* whitetail management deer and must be taken the months of November-December 2013. The hunt will include food/drinks, lodging, transportation to and from stand, guide and field dressing of harvested game. The hunter will also have a chance at taking wild hogs, bobcat, coyote, javalina and pos. a mountain lion! The guide will determine the buck taken on this hunt by the hunter. On this hunt the youngster can expect to see 50-100 bucks a day depending on what time of the season you are there.. You will want to bring your video camera on this hunt it is not uncommon to see several bucks ranging from the 170s-190s and even deer scoring in the 200s B&C ! The buck the winning bidders youngster will be hunting will be judged by age and not how many points it is, we try and find bucks that are post mature to our ranch standards. There is no guaranteed kills on this hunt but have been 100% oppertunity in the past. This is a 3 day 2 night trip includes 2 evening hunts and 1 morning hunt in the blind.. This hunt is for one kiddo 6-17 years old and must be accompanied by their legal guardian. This hunt will be up for auction at the 3rd annual Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit March 23rd, 2013 at Surfside Marina. _
> _Check these links out for all the details on the Event! March 23rd fun for the intire family!_
> _*PDF file schedule of events Share with your friends on facebook and email made easy . *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swor...t-Schedule.pdf_
> 
> _*Tickets, hotels, and kids fishing tournament *http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swords/all-about-the-swordfish-seminar/_
> 
> _Here are some pics of youth hunters from here on 2cool and a video of last years Swordfish Seminars Auction/Bid winners hunt.. Thanks Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab_
> 
> _You Tube _​
> 
> _Attached Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> *:clover:We just had an add on to the youth hunting trip!!! Mike Williams at Mike's Gulf Coast Tackle, the grand door prize winner of the Booby Trap Trip last year at the Texas Swordfish Seminar saw the post on the youth hunt and PMed me a great idea and add on for the Nunley Chittim/Holden Roofing Pasture youth hunt... This is a great donation and very generous of Mike to offer to the Everyday Heroes benefit! Mike/ "Mike's Gulf Coast Tackle" is donating a Savage Youth Trophy XP in 7mm-08 with accutrigger and Nikon 3x9 scope to the winning bidder of the Youth management hunt listed above.. Once again it is amazing how many great folks are out there there on 2cool stepping up without even being ask! Mike and Mike's Gulf Coast Tackle you are a class act my brother!*
> 
> *Mike's email earlier today *
> 
> *Brett,*
> 
> *Rifle will be a Savage Youth Trophy Hunter XP in 7mm-08 with accutrigger and Nikon 3x9 scope. I will also supply a soft case for the rifle. *
> 
> *Thanks, *
> *Mike Williams Mike's Tackle*
> *713-828-0202*
> 
> *Thanks again Mike for supporting the Get Tight Suckas! Texas Swordfish Seminar "Everyday Heroes" benefit! Capt. Ahab/Brett Holden*
> Attached Images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________


We have another ADD ON to the youth hunt!

:flag:* We have another add on !!! Terry Bartee Taxidermy has already donated a shoulder mount to the Texas Swordfish Seminar and just told me he wants to add another! Terry has done all of our mounts for the last 15 years and does the best job I have seen in the business IMO.. He is doing a dozen or so now from the Nunley Chittim/Holden Roofing pastures 2012/2013 season... Terry Bartee Taxideryis donating a shoulder mount to the lucky youngster that ends up going on the youth hunt we are donating to the Everyday Heroes benefit at the swordfish Seminar March 23rd. Thanks Terry once again for all you give back each year to the great US Veterans of Everyday Heroes! *

*If you are planning a hunting trip keep Terry's number and give him a call you should see his African mounts also WOW... *

*Terry Bartee Taxidery 713-448-0480*

*Here is a live pic and after pic of the last one Terry did for me... *
Attached Images


----------



## broadonrod

Hope to see a bunch of hunters at the Everyday Heroes benefit this coming Saturday! We have another gun to add I'm just waiting on pictures.. Our taxidermist Terry Bartee will be there displaying several of the Chittim Ranch bucks at his booth... I'm sure the deer talk will get a little crazy around that table ... I think Rory still has a hunt to add also... Going to be a great time for the entire family with tons of raffle and auction items! Come on out this Saturday and help us raise money supporting or US Veterans of "Everyday Heroes" serving all you can eat Crawfish , crab, shrimp and BBQ and cold beer! Book your Hotel now the auction and raffle have become so big it's going to be a late evening! See y'all at Surfside Marina this Saturday!


----------

